# I am SO ANGRY right now!



## Lynxe (Apr 27, 2015)

What the HELL is wrong with people?!

Took Casper to the park. He bounded over to a man with another dog. Both dogs sat beautifully in front of him as I approached to leash him. He was holding a treat above Casper's head as I got to him, and I asked *nicely* if he could not give Casper that please, because he has allergy and digestion problems. I offered him one of my own treats, at which point he laughed, gave my dog his treat(!!!!!!!) said it was harmless, he'd already had three by the time I had got there and walked off!!

Casper has a clear, thick collar that distinctly says "DO NOT FEED" across it. I had asked him very nicely not to give him that and he just laughed in my face!

Now I get to spend the day watching my dog like a hawk ready to take him down to the vets again. >( So angry! Perhaps I shouldn't have had him off the lead in the park, perhaps it was too much of a risk, but he has the damn collar on! Don't feed my dog, it's not difficult!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

What a complete **** he was! I'm not surprised your angry.... I hope Casper will be ok


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I can see why you are annoyed, and I certainly will always ask people before giving their dogs any treat.
However, given that he had already eaten 3 treats before you got to him you were, presumably too far away for the man to ask. Also, as your dog was offlead he would not have seen the "do not feed" message.

If I were you, I would work on teaching a solid recall to prevent my dog from running over to strangers, which would avoid the problem of them feeding him unsuitable treats.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Some folks are just idiots think they know best I hope Casper will be ok


----------



## Lynxe (Apr 27, 2015)

Dimwit said:


> I can see why you are annoyed, and I certainly will always ask people before giving their dogs any treat.
> However, given that he had already eaten 3 treats before you got to him you were, presumably too far away for the man to ask. Also, as your dog was offlead he would not have seen the "do not feed" message.
> 
> If I were you, I would work on teaching a solid recall to prevent my dog from running over to strangers, which would avoid the problem of them feeding him unsuitable treats.


I have corrected my post, the message is written on the collar, not the lead. My mistake, in my anger. 

He does have a fairly solid recall but not perfect, it was a slip on his part.


----------



## Lynxe (Apr 27, 2015)

The collar in question.


----------



## katysu (Aug 26, 2009)

That's unusual and not acceptable given the collar (do not feed was on the collar as well as the lead?)
I don't think I could trust my self to give a coherent reason why it was so bad if I saw him again - albeit you did explain this time and it was not taken on board.
I would write a short explanation on a piece of card and give him this if you see him again.
Explain it means you have to watch your dog now for 24 hours(?) to make sure he is OK.
I very much hope he is. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I guess the solution is not to allow your dog to bound up to other people and their dogs...


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I get your point but you can't control the actions of other people. More to the point, if you didn't let your dog bound up to people then there would be no need for 'do not feed' collars as no one would get the chance to interact with your dog. I do not allow my dogs to interact with people unless they welcome it.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

And can I just point out that looking at a dogs collar probably isn't the first thing most people would do. So there is a good chance that it doesn't register.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Totally understand you being angry and the guy shouldn't have mocked you, nor should he have ignored your request, BUT if your dog was that far away he could feed him 3 treats in the time it took for you to get there I'd work on not allowing him to approach people. Can I ask when he is off lead how do you monitor what he could possibly scavenge? Again the guy was bang out of order and I hope Casper is okay, but couldn't he just as easily scavenged something before you had time to get to him making him ill?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Lynxe said:


> What the HELL is wrong with people?!
> 
> Took Casper to the park. He bounded over to a man with another dog. Both dogs sat beautifully in front of him as I approached to leash him. He was holding a treat above Casper's head as I got to him, and I asked *nicely* if he could not give Casper that please, because he has allergy and digestion problems. I offered him one of my own treats, at which point he laughed, gave my dog his treat(!!!!!!!) said it was harmless, he'd already had three by the time I had got there and walked off!!
> 
> ...


I can't believe you let your dog run over to another owner and beg food from them, and then have the cheek to complain that the owner gave in and fed him! When dogs run over to me, trust me, the second to last thing I am doing is reading their collar, and the last thing I am doing is giving a stuff about what the owner of the out of control dog wants.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope Casper will be OK, maybe the idiot couldn't read  or maybe he was just thick.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Hate to say it but I kinda agree with some of the other posts.. Don't let your dog wonder over to others. Yes the man shouldn't of fed him when you said no but he had already had other treats in the time you had walked over so he must of been some distance away...

As for the collar, it's not something I would have noticed to be honest, if the dog was (presumably ) in front of the man waiting for a treat then I am not sure it's hat visible.

If your dog has such a sensitive stomach that a small treat will cause an issue then I think it's probably best to keep him on lead or at least closer to you.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I have nothing to add other than what the others have said, they are fair points. But, I really hope Casper is ok.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I a;ways carry treats in my pocket, but would not offer them to any dog unless I'd asked the owner's permission first. Similarly I would expect another dog owner to ask me first if it was OK to give my dogs a treat. To me it's just common courtesy!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Why didnt you just call him back before he could eat a treat?? Coz if you didnt because he wouldnt of recalled then maybe he shouldnt be off lead?
Im not sure how you monitor what they pick up off lead anyways, the parks round my way are filled with piles of dog biscuits and bread from well meaning people who are feeding birds/foxes/etc!
Yes, the guy was being a dick but sounds like you kinda brought it on yourself!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh here we go, the 'my dog would NEVER run up to a stranger. What a terribly irresponsible owner you are' brigade  

It happens. They're dogs. And if you'd read what Lynxe said after....Casper has good recall usually, this was just a slip. And yes, blown recalls happen and those who say they've never had it happen are lying 

I personally wouldn't have noticed the collar probably, but that's still no excuse for the guy to ignore your request not to feed him, Lynxe. Hope Casper is ok.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Why didnt you just call him back before he could eat a treat?? Coz if you didnt because he wouldnt of recalled then maybe he shouldnt be off lead?
> Im not sure how you monitor what they pick up off lead anyways, the parks round my way are filled with piles of dog biscuits and bread from well meaning people who are feeding birds/foxes/etc!
> Yes, the guy was being a dick but sounds like you kinda brought it on yourself!


Nightmare isn't it. We have a lane through to the fields and it's always littered with human food, takeaway remains etc. Muttly has found Spare ribs and Fried Chicken bones recently. Once a whole carcass that someone had thrown over their fence, I guess for the foxes. Not to mention the bread outside my house, because the ducks like to hang out there because people feed them.

At least it gave us lots of opportunities to teach his leave! (I did have to prise the spare rib out of his mouth once though). Not even a home made tuna and cheese treat was a fair trade that time lol


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you let him off have you considered muzzling him so he can't pick things up off floor or people and doesn't get ill?


----------



## carlyd (Mar 16, 2013)

I have had this and it does annoy me, my dog doesn't have intolerances but I still don't want her fed. There's one man that walks past ppls dogs throwing those long meaty sticks Smakos or something at them! My dogs only little and if she scoffs one of them she won't eat her dinner.
He should not have fed you dog I don't understand why anyone would feed someone else's dog! 

My biggest hate I have is because my dog is small ppl pick her up!!!! It makes my blood boil, she will be sniffing in a bush and someone walks past argghhhhh look at that dog so cute and picks her up!! Drives me insane.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh here we go, the 'my dog would NEVER run up to a stranger. What a terribly irresponsible owner you are' brigade
> 
> It happens. They're dogs. And if you'd read what Lynxe said after....Casper has good recall usually, this was just a slip. And yes, blown recalls happen and those who say they've never had it happen are lying
> 
> I personally wouldn't have noticed the collar probably, but that's still no excuse for the guy to ignore your request not to feed him, Lynxe. Hope Casper is ok.


It's not that my dogs are perfect and would never ignore me, it's that I wouldn't blame someone else for a mistake on my or my dog's part.

I'm not a fan at all of dogs who run up to me uninvited, and I'm a dog person. But I don't want dogs running up to me, especially not without an owner in clear control nearby. If that had happened while my dogs were with me and I couldn't get the dog to go away with body language, I would have tossed a handful of treats at the dog in order for me to get away with my dogs and in order for the owner to have a chance of retrieving their dog.

For all we know the person who ignored the request to not feed him has dementia or comprehension issues. Maybe he just doesn't understand how severe allergies can be. Maybe he's just a jerk, IDK. But as already said, we know we can't control the actions of others, we *can* (for the most part) control our dogs running up to others. So that's where it makes more sense to focus our energies.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh here we go, the 'my dog would NEVER run up to a stranger. What a terribly irresponsible owner you are' brigade
> 
> It happens. They're dogs. And if you'd read what Lynxe said after....Casper has good recall usually, this was just a slip. And yes, blown recalls happen and those who say they've never had it happen are lying
> 
> I personally wouldn't have noticed the collar probably, but that's still no excuse for the guy to ignore your request not to feed him, Lynxe. Hope Casper is ok.


My dogs are by no means perfect don't make them out to be ( although they wouldn't approach a stranger) BUT my dogs also don't end up in the vets because they are so sick from eating something they shouldn't or from a simple treat, it's not about blowing off recall and being a pain it's about a dog that could become seriously ill ( ill enough to need vet treatment) if they eat something they shouldn't.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> It's not that my dogs are perfect and would never ignore me, it's that I wouldn't blame someone else for a mistake on my or my dog's part.
> 
> I'm not a fan at all of dogs who run up to me uninvited, and I'm a dog person. But I don't want dogs running up to me, especially not without an owner in clear control nearby. If that had happened while my dogs were with me and I couldn't get the dog to go away with body language, I would have tossed a handful of treats at the dog in order for me to get away with my dogs and in order for the owner to have a chance of retrieving their dog.
> 
> For all we know the person who ignored the request to not feed him has dementia or comprehension issues. Maybe he just doesn't understand how severe allergies can be. Maybe he's just a jerk, IDK. But as already said, we know we can't control the actions of others, we *can* (for the most part) control our dogs running up to others. So that's where it makes more sense to focus our energies.


There is a difference between tossing a handful of treats with no owner in sight, and one that is hastily making their way over and outright asking you not to feed though. I get that you ( general you BTW ) shouldn't have to put up with other people's dogs, but I'd find it incredibly rude if you would feed the dog anyway, regardless of the owner's request not to.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> My dogs are by no means perfect don't make them out to be ( although they wouldn't approach a stranger) BUT my dogs also don't end up in the vets because they are so sick from eating something they shouldn't or from a simple treat, it's not about blowing off recall and being a pain it's about a dog that could become seriously ill ( ill enough to need vet treatment) if they eat something they shouldn't.


That's a fair point, and a good reason to teach a dog to ignore strangers and/or ignore people feeding them treats. Don't ask me how you do that as my lot would eat anything offered to them, but I know some mention it can be done and I think it's beneficial in situations like this.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

He shouldn't have carried on giving your dog a treat after you asked him not to, that was plain rude of him. However I can kinda see how he might have thought 'well I've already given this dog 3 treats, one more won't do any harm!' because, well, it was a bit too late by that point really to be telling him not to. And some people just don't understand and some people won't be told.

Harley has lots and lots of allergies, and he is also a greedy little monkey who has perfected his 'sit nicely, wag tail, look cute, get a treat' routine. But I'd be more annoyed at myself if he ran up to someone and they fed him, because I should be stopping him from getting into that situation in the first place. His recall is not brilliant around distractions, so he is put on the lead if & when I spot another dog walker that I don't know.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynxe said:


> What the HELL is wrong with people?!
> 
> Took Casper to the park. *He bounded over to a man with another dog*. Both dogs sat beautifully in front of him as I approached to leash him. He was holding a treat above Casper's head as I got to him, and I asked *nicely* if he could not give Casper that please, because he has allergy and digestion problems. I offered him one of my own treats, at which point he laughed, gave my dog his treat(!!!!!!!) said it was harmless, he'd already had three by the time I had got there and walked off!!
> 
> ...


Sorry - but the bit in bold... your own fault. There are plenty of people on a walk near us that won't think twice about giving someones dog a treat.. so I don't let my boy with allergies off around there.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh here we go, the 'my dog would NEVER run up to a stranger. What a terribly irresponsible owner you are' brigade
> 
> It happens. They're dogs. And if you'd read what Lynxe said after....Casper has good recall usually, this was just a slip. And yes, blown recalls happen and those who say they've never had it happen are lying
> 
> I personally wouldn't have noticed the collar probably, but that's still no excuse for the guy to ignore your request not to feed him, Lynxe. Hope Casper is ok.


No, nobody can truly say their dog is perfect and would never fail a recall, ever. However, if my dog was so allergic that being given a treat by a stranger was enough to cause him serious consequences then I would make sure he couldn't ever get in that position.

I keep meaning to take a handful of kibble out with me to drop on the floor for marauding dogs to eat, thereby allowing me and my dog enough time to escape in the opposite direction. If the other dog's owner doesn't like it - tough - they know the answer 

Actually, MY dog would NEVER run up to another dog - he has very unreliable recall and so stays on a flexi in the open


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> If you let him off have you considered muzzling him so he can't pick things up off floor or people and doesn't get ill?


And I bet that would stop strangers from getting anywhere near his mouth to give him a treat!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a man walks his dog every day in our local park and he will give treats to any dog that approaches him.

Most of us have become wise and don't let our dogs go to him. I don't allow Rosie to run to other dogs or people. Nowadays, 99% of the time, she wouldn't do anyway, but there's always that once and I've seen dogs kicked by strangers when they've run up to them.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> No, nobody can truly say their dog is perfect and would never fail a recall, ever. However, if my dog was so allergic that being given a treat by a stranger was enough to cause him serious consequences then I would make sure he couldn't ever get in that position.
> 
> I keep meaning to take a handful of kibble out with me to drop on the floor for marauding dogs to eat, thereby allowing me and my dog enough time to escape in the opposite direction. If the other dog's owner doesn't like it - tough - they know the answer
> 
> Actually, MY dog would NEVER run up to another dog - he has very unreliable recall and so stays on a flexi in the open


But again, there is a difference between tossing treats to a dog with no owner in sight....you're none the wiser. But if a genuinely apologetic owner was running in your direction, obviously coming to collect their dog, and asked you not to feed the dog treats, would you? I find it rather selfish to just assume 'tough luck' and go on your merry way in an obvious genuine accidental situation IMO.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

As I expect you know, goldens are very food motivated and mine is no exception. She has a perfect memory for those people who have given her a treat in the past or if any food has been dropped somewhere previously, she will go and visit that spot for weeks in the hope there will be something there.
She has just got to a point where she is ignoring strangers when she is off lead, but I dread the moment that some random person feeds her and she puts two and two together and starts approaching strangers for food. Thankfully, so far, people have always asked if she can have a treat and I do the same. Also, her recall is good and she returns virtually every time.
It's possible that your Golden has worked out that strangers could mean food and goes over to them. If so, it's a habit you need to break or there could be more problems ahead.
Quite frankly though, for this person to keep feeding your dog treats even after you asked him not to, is immensely irritating, no wonder you were cross.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh here we go, the 'my dog would NEVER run up to a stranger. What a terribly irresponsible owner you are' brigade
> 
> It happens. They're dogs. And if you'd read what Lynxe said after....Casper has good recall usually, this was just a slip. And yes, blown recalls happen and those who say they've never had it happen are lying
> 
> I personally wouldn't have noticed the collar probably, but that's still no excuse for the guy to ignore your request not to feed him, Lynxe. Hope Casper is ok.


This is not the point - yes our dogs can and do make mistakes, but we don't then come on a forum and BE ANGRY because of what happens next. It's simple enough, people can and do feed our dogs without our permission, especially when the dogs sit nicely. Even when we say 'please don't feed my dog' THEY STILL DO. So keeping control of your own dog if it has a serious intolerance is essential. And yes it is possible to have a recall even under those circumstances, if not teach a dog not to run up to strangers at all. Tt takes hard work and a lot of practice but is better than slating someone who actually had no choice in this dog running up to him and was tempted to feed him.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

My grandparents had two diabetic dogs when I lived with them. They were absolutely *not* allowed to run up to other people and dogs because so many other people - dog owners and non dog owners - have no idea what the effect of treats are on a diabetic dog or refused to even believe that diabetes affects dogs at all.

It was much easier to train the dogs to stay with me than train humans… If you have to lay blame, I'm going 50/50  Hope he's okay.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

I probably wouldn't notice that collar. I don't tend to make a habit of feeding unknown begging dogs but might in the interests of peace and tranquility. If it's a huge deal I'd muzzle if your dog's a foodie - could just have easily been someone's discarded kebab.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

I feel your pain, buster has allergies that cause long periods of stomach cramping and rashes.. but as other have said he is not allowed to approach other people/dogs. 

I have done my best to train a very solid recall and "leave" - sometimes it fails (1% of the time!), as a dog has free will, just last week he scavanged a bit of bread as it was down his gullet before we realised what he was doing (resulting in a 3-4am night session of crying, cramping buster)! But I wouldnt allow him to approach a person when I was far away as a habit... sadly, despite signs and requests people will always do what they want (much like the dreaded "hes just trying to play" response when you ask someone to recall their dog from yours)

I hope you have no ill effects from the incident!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

My brother has a dog with severe allergy so yes..
If he runs off lead then Diego has his muzzle on.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I think I'd be quite angry if I was sat with my dog who was on a lead and another dog came bounding up to me. we are taught in puppy training that this is not good and a controlled meet and greet is a must! lessons to be learnt all around I guess


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BoredomBusters said:


> This is not the point - yes our dogs can and do make mistakes, but we don't then come on a forum and BE ANGRY because of what happens next. It's simple enough, people can and do feed our dogs without our permission, especially when the dogs sit nicely. Even when we say 'please don't feed my dog' THEY STILL DO. So keeping control of your own dog if it has a serious intolerance is essential. And yes it is possible to have a recall even under those circumstances, if not teach a dog not to run up to strangers at all. Tt takes hard work and a lot of practice but is better than slating someone who actually had no choice in this dog running up to him and was tempted to feed him.


Sorry, I totally disagree. I'd be angry if someone point blank refused to listen to my requests not to feed my dog. Yes, I would admit my mistake in the whole situation, but I'd still have the right to be angry. We're not talking about a dog that approached someone who was annoyed with no owner in sight. From what I can gather Lynxe was right there so the guy had no excuse IMO.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope Casper is OK.
I totally understand you being upset especially with him ignoring you. Rosie has a few intolerances, I wouldn't say allergies but I won't let her have liver or chicken as it gives her lose stools, and I would never ever feed her bakers! A few weeks ago on a sponsored dog walk, each dog got rewarded with a chew after a 6 mile walk, Rosie got a bakers stick shoved in her mouth while I went to the toilet leaving her with a friend.... I can say that was my fault for not specifying she couldn't have one or not taking her in with me. 

It's one of those live and learn things, everything happens for a reason and maybe this will make you think of other ways you can avoid something more serious from happening.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lynxe said:


> What the HELL is wrong with people?!
> 
> Took Casper to the park. He bounded over to a man with another dog. Both dogs sat beautifully in front of him as I approached to leash him. He was holding a treat above Casper's head as I got to him, and I asked *nicely* if he could not give Casper that please, because he has allergy and digestion problems. I offered him one of my own treats, at which point he laughed, gave my dog his treat(!!!!!!!) said it was harmless, he'd already had three by the time I had got there and walked off!!
> 
> ...


Post like this do make me wonder about the human race sometimes.

Did it ever occur to you that

a) the man could not read
b) the man could not read because he did not have his reading glasses on
c) the man was colour blind
d) to teach your dog a recall
e) to keep your dog on a lead

Yet another demonstration of how people blame others for their OWN failings.

I think your anger is very misdirected.

You cannot expect the standards of others to be better than yours surely?

You put your dog inot this situation, chalk it up to experience and do not make the same mistake, but if you are looking for someone to be angry at, find a mirror

Keep your dog on a lead, it is not difficult!


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

If your dog were to bound up to mine, a few treats would be far preferable to the alternative... 

I have, and will continue, to chuck a small handful of food at an off lead dog running at mine. Why? Because it provides enough of a distraction (even if it just startles them and they don't stop to Hoover them up) for me to be able to get my own dogs attention enough to stop him flying at said off lead dog and potentially causing some serious damage.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Lynxe said:


> What the HELL is wrong with people?!
> 
> Took Casper to the park. He bounded over to a man with another dog. Both dogs sat beautifully in front of him as I approached to leash him. He was holding a treat above Casper's head as I got to him, and I asked *nicely* if he could not give Casper that please, because he has allergy and digestion problems. I offered him one of my own treats, at which point he laughed, gave my dog his treat(!!!!!!!) said it was harmless, he'd already had three by the time I had got there and walked off!!
> 
> ...


First of all, I hope Casper is OK. When Milly was younger, her tummy seemed to be very sensitive, although for the most part, it seems she's grown out of it, but I still remember those dread-filled hours and nights when she'd start howling for the toilet at 3am, or waking up to s**t covered crate and Milly.  So I am sympathetic...

However, I'm sorry to say this, but you do have to accept some of the blame here. Yes, sometimes dogs blow recalls. It happens. They're not robots. But you were in the wrong too. You said you approached to leash your dog and asked him not to feed your dog treats. There's no mention of you APOLOGISING to HIM for disturbing his walk and allowing your dog to make a nuisance of himself... And, whether his recall is usually bomb-proof or not, that's exactly what happened.

You were lucky that this man was relatively harmless - ie, he didn't simply grab your dog and walk off with him. He didn't do any deliberate act of cruelty to your dog. You were lucky that his own dog wasn't DA and under control when yours obviously wasn't (sorry, but that's a fact). You were lucky that you didn't get a barrage of verbal abuse for not having your dog under control.

As for the collar, it suggests, to me, that you know your dog is likely to accept treats from strangers, and instead of working on a strong Leave It and training him to ignore strangers, you're delegating responsibility to other people and then trying to blame them when they don't read your mind.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd go mad at the bloke and I hope your dog is alright. I'd keep my dog away, tho.

If your dog bounded up to mine, it would be attacked. Mine is fine and under control as long as other dogs don't get in his face. I'd be seriously peed off if someone let their dog run up to mine. I'm always training, I don't want mine annoyed, I have the right to walk mine without being harassed by a _seemingly _out of control dog. Happens all the time and I have to hobble off as quickly as I can. It's extremely annoying.


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

Slip ups do happen as has been said, and had the dog recalled properly the incident wouldn't have happened. But nothing excuses that kind of behaviour from another person. I would have apologised and leashed my dog up...In the midst of reprimanding a stranger for feeding my dog after I'd clearly asked him not to. It's difficult to find a situation to compare this to when people get so angry over dogs being compared to kids, despite the fact in some situations the same rules apply for both, but what if you parked your car somewhere, didn't lock it and came back to find a stranger hanging up an air freshener? Maybe you hate the scent. You leaving the car unlocked doesn't give others the right to mess around with it.

Making a mistake and having your dog behave like an independent creature with a brain and motives of it's own does not give anybody the right to ignore your requests when it comes to handling or interacting with the dog -- that dog is legally your property. My dogs *don't* mess up like that; they aren't interested in other people or dogs and I have worked hard to make sure their recall is on point, but if they were to ignore my recall then I certainly wouldn't expect another human being to purposely go against my wishes and feed my dog after I'd requested he/she NOT feed the dog...That person speaks my language and has no excuse for ignoring me.

I'm surprised so many people give treats to dogs they've never met before. I don't take treats out with me on walks, but surely the smell of treats will just encourage dogs to come over to you anyway, to those of you who give treats to dogs that you fear may be dangerous or dogs you fear will be hurt by your own.

Gonna do it...I ask every dog handler if it's okay for me to give their dog something before I do it, just like I ask every parent if it's okay for me to give their kid something before I do, and for the same reasons.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2015)

dogsaintdumb said:


> I'm surprised so many people give treats to dogs they've never met before. I don't take treats out with me on walks, but surely the smell of treats will just encourage dogs to come over to you anyway, to those of you who give treats to dogs that you fear may be dangerous or dogs you fear will be hurt by your own.


I'm not in the UK, on every single walk that's off our property we encounter loose, ownerless dogs. Every single walk. Many are just loose yard dogs who get territorial about their property (that extends all the way in to the street that we're walking in). 
Most of the time my dogs are great at diffusing things just with their body language, but sometimes it's easier to chuck a handful of treats their way and that gives us time and space to get out of that dog's "no fly zone". I've also stopped dogs with a handful of gravel but the treats offer both the confusion as well as the extra time if the dog gets busy sniffing and scarfing the treats up. As distance usually solves most confrontations, I use that time to create distance.

Works a treat (har har punny) for us


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I do and will continue to throw treats for dogs that come running up to me and my little dog , I am disabled and have to use a mobility scooter and when a large dog comes running in our direction heading straight for us it is quite frightening you never know what their intentions are, if I can see the owner and they are close enough to hear I will always shout and ask them to recall their dog if they do not I will throw a few treats to distract it and give me time to get my dog on my scooter and leave, which I shouldn't have to do if people kept their dogs under control , my dog would run up to people if he was allowed to ( which I am working on ) but he is always on lead when any one else is around with or without another dog so as to prevent this happening


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm always amazed at how well this treat scattering thing works. While my lot wouldn't turn down food _offered_ to them, I'm pretty certain none would bat an eyelid at a stranger tossing treats around. The interest would still be your dog.

Talking of which, we kind of had the opposite encounter yesterday morning. A lady with two small dogs approaches us while we was in the middle of doing our own thing to ask about Cash. Cash stood for ages watching which I was impressed with anyway, before they all broke away for a sniff. Next thing I know the Border Terrier is squealing and running back to the owner and her response was that he'd just had cataract surgery and was still 'sensitive' and not to worry about him. I thought that was rather insensitive to be honest as the dog was obviously distressed. Then not moments after she passed a lady from behind had let her dog approach too as i had hold of Cash at this point I then let him go to sniff, before they too passed by.

Not one asked to feed Cash treats, and neither did I theirs despite having a pocket full  In my experience it's not a common occurrence for random strangers to feed my dogs treats, unless we're visiting the pet shop that is.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

dogsaintdumb said:


> I'm surprised so many people give treats to dogs they've never met before. I don't take treats out with me on walks, but surely the smell of treats will just encourage dogs to come over to you anyway, to those of you who give treats to dogs that you fear may be dangerous or dogs you fear will be hurt by your own.
> 
> Gonna do it...I ask every dog handler if it's okay for me to give their dog something before I do it, just like I ask every parent if it's okay for me to give their kid something before I do, and for the same reasons.


Can't say I've had issues with dogs approaching me because I've got treats. On the very few occasions it's happened they've been ignored, thwarted in any efforst to steal my treats and given up if their owner hasn't come to get them. Toys on the other hand are another matter!

I have tossed treats in a dogs face as it's approached mine to try to prevent it being hurt by him. In that case it backfired spectacularly and the dog ended up following me for about half an hour (no owner in sight although I could see a hell of a distance and I was NOT stopping to wait for one to appear as given half a chance Rupert would have caused serious damage). Nor do I think they'd stop Spen to be honest, he's more interested in saying hello to a dog than in eating treats, he'd likely just hoover them up once he'd met the dog or decided against it based on its body language. Would I do it again? Perhaps. It's not my first line of defence though, my voice and body language works far better. Although that gets peoples backs up too. How dare I shout at their dog? How dare I frighten it? Damned whatever you do when it comes to other peoples out of control dogs I'm afraid. Throw treats and you may cause a dog with allergies or illness problems, tell it to go away and you may frighten it and cause it problems with strangers. Do nothing and it could hurt your dog or be hurt.

And no, my dog is not perfect but if he blows off a recall I'm straight after him, apologising to the other owner and removing him. If he got fed a treat I wouldn't be best pleased as it's just rewarding him for that behaviour but it would be my fault for not having sufficient control to prevent it.


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

Not going to talk more about the treat thing as I've already said my piece, but it's common practise here (or used to be) for people to take walking sticks out when walking dogs. They use them to keep other dogs at a safe distance or can use them to assist in breaking up a fight if necessary. I just take a ball launcher with me on walks, as I use one to exercise my dog. I'll leash her up when unfamiliar dogs are approaching, and just use the ball launcher as a barrier. It lets my dog knows she's safe, as I've never allowed a dog to get through the "barrier".

I've seen a few people go way over the top with walking sticks being used to defend themselves from other dogs, and saw a young Lab get whacked in the leg/chest as well as a JRT (or JRT mix) get kind of stabbed in the back with one by a woman while it was sniffing her dog. I've exchanged words with a few "whack happy" walking stick people, but thankfully most of them have moved on now and those who still walk dogs and take a walking stick (when it's not disability related) tend to use them more appropriately -- using them to block other dogs instead of hurt them.

I also get the whole "what do you think you're doing" speech when I tell another dog to go away. The ball launcher is more discreet and just all around easier *for me*. Just put it between my dog and the other one...Problem solved. If the other dog won't back up I can push it away using the ball launcher. My dog's happy, other dog isn't hurt and finds us boring, I'm happy, other dog's owner is happy because most of them don't even see.

When I used to attend training classes and agility, most of the dogs would be all over anybody who had food treats. It was irritating beyond belief and that's likely why I avoid using food rewards after the initial introduction of new commands with my dogs. My personal preference for keeping my dog safe is to block the other dogs from getting to her using the ball launcher as a guide (not a baton) -- I would be hugely affected if a treat I gave an unfamiliar dog ended up making it severely ill, not to mention the fact that the owner may mistake my trying to get her dog away by giving it treats as me saying "this is okay".

I understand it's different all over the world and I'm not having a go at any individual here. This is the rant part...I just wish every handler would keep their dogs from bothering anybody else. I don't care how friendly your dogs are. The amount of times I've had dogs interrupt training or exercise is unreal, and the most heard responses include a snarky "I'm sorry my dogs are friendly!" from some owner of two bite-happy GWP's and the typical "he's friendly!" shouted across the field by the owner of the puppy getting in the way and making my dog uncomfortable. It is very irritating when my dog completely ignores everybody else, dog, cat and person alike, and yet they all seem to think it's fine to come and bother us regardless of how many times I explain myself and my dog.

All topics like this annoy me, as nobody should be letting their dogs go up to unfamiliar ones without having spoken with the handler first IMO. Common courtesy and safety. Your dog might be the most friendly dog in the world, but unless you speak to the handler first, you have no idea about that other dog.

I was walking today and had a very opinionated woman tell me she *was* going to bring her dog over to mine as my dog was "calm and mild, good for socialising". Um, well no. My dog doesn't like strange dogs getting in her face so go and tell some other owner what you *are* going to do with your dog.

Happens all the time and it's starting to get under my skin. The treat thing is just foreign to me. Nobody has ever tossed treats at my dog unless they've been speaking to me first. Maybe because to get close enough to my dog they've got to speak to me, idk. I'd just glad I haven't had to deal with that because I'd find it weird as anything.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

So your dog bounded over and interrupted someone else's walk and you are attributing all blame to them? 

Right oh. 
Makes sense. 

(BTW you say the mistake was 'on his part'- your dog- for blowing a recall. If it's not 100% and since it's essential he doesn't ingest treats or other items, shouldn't he have been on a longline as a preventative measure? Not convinced that the mistake was 'on his part' to be honest)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

dogsaintdumb said:


> Slip ups do happen as has been said, and had the dog recalled properly the incident wouldn't have happened. But nothing excuses that kind of behaviour from another person. I would have apologised and leashed my dog up...In the midst of reprimanding a stranger for feeding my dog after I'd clearly asked him not to. It's difficult to find a situation to compare this to when people get so angry over dogs being compared to kids, despite the fact in some situations the same rules apply for both, but what if you parked your car somewhere, didn't lock it and came back to find a stranger hanging up an air freshener? Maybe you hate the scent. You leaving the car unlocked doesn't give others the right to mess around with it.
> 
> Making a mistake and having your dog behave like an independent creature with a brain and motives of it's own does not give anybody the right to ignore your requests when it comes to handling or interacting with the dog -- that dog is legally your property. My dogs *don't* mess up like that; they aren't interested in other people or dogs and I have worked hard to make sure their recall is on point, but if they were to ignore my recall then I certainly wouldn't expect another human being to purposely go against my wishes and feed my dog after I'd requested he/she NOT feed the dog...That person speaks my language and has no excuse for ignoring me.
> 
> ...


Must say, while there have been times that dogs smell the treats on me and approach, it's not the norm. I've had dogs assume they'll get a treat and offer a sit wait, but in the end, they get bored and run off. Only ONCE has someone tried to blame me for their dog's poor recall because I had treats... Um... No. Your dog has poor recall because YOU (general you) haven't put the training info it

Most simply ignore me and mine, whether I have treats with me or not. I have become naturally good at using my own body language to block an approaching dog, but sometimes it doesn't always work.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Sorry, I totally disagree. I'd be angry if someone point blank refused to listen to my requests not to feed my dog. Yes, I would admit my mistake in the whole situation, but I'd still have the right to be angry. We're not talking about a dog that approached someone who was annoyed with no owner in sight. From what I can gather Lynxe was right there so the guy had no excuse IMO.


She can't have been right there, or she would have grabbed her dog before it was given food. She can't have even been in sight if she didn't see the man feed her dog 3 times before she got there. I used to know an old man who took biscuits out specifically to feed other people's dogs. I've even know so-called dog trainers who feed dogs against requests. They ALWAYS think that we're concerned the dog is annoying them, which is why they ignore us. They never think about intolerances or allergies, or the fact that next time our dog might run off to find them. Letting your dog do something wrong then complaining that the dog ran up to someone like this is ridiculous when the fault is with the person who let their dog run off and beg from a stranger. She is lucky the other dog was not food aggressive, because I have know dogs who will go for another dog for even sniffing a bag that has treats in it. I would be thanking my lucky stars my dog just got a couple of treats instead of a couple of stitches.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Must say, while there have been times that dogs smell the treats on me and approach, it's not the norm. I've had dogs assume they'll get a treat and offer a sit wait, but in the end, they get bored and run off. Only ONCE has someone tried to blame me for their dog's poor recall because I had treats... Um... No. Your dog has poor recall because YOU (general you) haven't put the training info it
> 
> Most simply ignore me and mine, whether I have treats with me or not. I have become naturally good at using my own body language to block an approaching dog, but sometimes it doesn't always work.


You are lucky, labrador owners do this to me all the time. Especially when I'm trying to train close heelwork and their dog shoves its way in between my dog and me! When I eventually lose patience and ask them to get their dog away they always say 'well you've got food, what do you expect, it's a labrador?' I walk labradors who are perfectly capable of being trained NOT to mug for food!


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Can't say I've had issues with dogs approaching me because I've got treats. On the very few occasions it's happened they've been ignored, thwarted in any efforst to steal my treats and given up if their owner hasn't come to get them. Toys on the other hand are another matter!
> 
> I have tossed treats in a dogs face as it's approached mine to try to prevent it being hurt by him. In that case it backfired spectacularly and the dog ended up following me for about half an hour (no owner in sight although I could see a hell of a distance and I was NOT stopping to wait for one to appear as given half a chance Rupert would have caused serious damage). Nor do I think they'd stop Spen to be honest, he's more interested in saying hello to a dog than in eating treats, he'd likely just hoover them up once he'd met the dog or decided against it based on its body language. Would I do it again? Perhaps. It's not my first line of defence though, my voice and body language works far better. Although that gets peoples backs up too. How dare I shout at their dog? How dare I frighten it? Damned whatever you do when it comes to other peoples out of control dogs I'm afraid. Throw treats and you may cause a dog with allergies or illness problems, tell it to go away and you may frighten it and cause it problems with strangers. Do nothing and it could hurt your dog or be hurt.
> 
> And no, my dog is not perfect but if he blows off a recall I'm straight after him, apologising to the other owner and removing him. If he got fed a treat I wouldn't be best pleased as it's just rewarding him for that behaviour but it would be my fault for not having sufficient control to prevent it.


Oh I love that one... "You kicked my dog!" No, actually I placed my leg between my dog and your dog, who ran into it with such force it sent itself sprawling across the ground


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

dogsaintdumb said:


> . My dogs *don't* mess up like that; they aren't interested in other people or dogs and I have worked hard to make sure their recall is on point, but if they were to ignore my recall then I certainly wouldn't expect another human being to purposely go against my wishes and feed my dog after I'd requested he/she NOT feed the dog...That person speaks my language and has no excuse for ignoring me.
> 
> Unlike your dog which does not speak your language and DOES have an excuse for ignoring you?
> 
> ...


We all have different methods which suit ourselves, our dogs and our environments.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm diabetic so always carry food on a walk in case of a hypo. As I say, I've had far fewer problems with dogs wanting the treats I take (and they're usually high value ones such as liver, cheese etc) than I have with dogs wanting my dogs toy.

Spencer, understandably imo, wants treats if someone is actually handing them out. He offers a polite sit or down if he notices there's treats on offer but if one isn't forthcoming quickly he goes about his business. These are people we're walking with or talking to, he's not running up to random people in the hopes of treats by the way and he will call away from them so it's not something I'm worried over. I've done a lot of work on Doggy Zen and "it's Yer Choice" with him and it's paid off when it comes to his manners around food, even if he is being expected to walk past half a kebab on the floor or ignore the child walking around with a sausage roll at face height. Even Labs can learn manners around food contrary to what so many owners seem to think!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I've not actually encountered people with treats, nor been harrassed by another dog who wants Muttly's but I certainly wouldn't give a random dog Muttly's treats anyway. The only dogs we share with are dogs we are walking with, i.e Mum and Dads.

I really don't think you can miss that collar, unless you are hard of sight which is a possibility he was, but I doubt it as the bloke was a **** by giving a treat when OP said no.

But tbh if he were mine, he would have a Muzzle to protect him from things on the ground. I won't comment on the recall as it may be 99.9% reliable other times. As said, dogs are not robots. Even muzzled he can still be given treats by hand. The bloke was rude or not all there imo.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

dogsaintdumb said:


> I don't take treats out with me on walks, but surely the smell of treats will just encourage dogs to come over to you anyway


Not really sure what point your making here? I take treats in fact both OH and I have bait bags where we take really smelly baked liver that has been in an air tight box with garlic it stinks to high heaven, we also have a bitch who we have only had since she was 10 months who is was reactive to other dogs, smell liver got her attention, we also use it for training, and we bait our dogs in the ring, so it's their treat, not sure why I should have to worry about other peoples dogs just because I chose to use a smelly treat? Should people stop eating in public too? People should teach their dogs not to approach others for food, I have the ultimate dustbin breed ( we use food as a reward because they are so food orientated ) but they don't mug strangers for food. Why should I stop using what works for us, that makes sure my dogs are well trained just because others can't control theirs?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Not really sure what point your making here? I take treats in fact both OH and I have bait bags where we take really smelly baked liver that has been in an air tight box with garlic it stinks to high heaven, we also have a bitch who we have only had since she was 10 months who is was reactive to other dogs, smell liver got her attention, we also use it for training, and we bait our dogs in the ring, so it's their treat, not sure why I should have to worry about other peoples dogs just because I chose to use a smelly treat? Should people stop eating in public too? People should teach their dogs not to approach others for food, I have the ultimate dustbin breed ( we use food as a reward because they are so food orientated ) but they don't mug strangers for food. Why should I stop using what works for us, that makes sure my dogs are well trained just because others can't control theirs?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

ouesi said:


> It's not that my dogs are perfect and would never ignore me, it's that I wouldn't blame someone else for a mistake on my or my dog's part.
> 
> I'm not a fan at all of dogs who run up to me uninvited, and I'm a dog person. But I don't want dogs running up to me, especially not without an owner in clear control nearby. If that had happened while my dogs were with me and I couldn't get the dog to go away with body language, I would have tossed a handful of treats at the dog in order for me to get away with my dogs and in order for the owner to have a chance of retrieving their dog.
> 
> For all we know the person who ignored the request to not feed him has dementia or comprehension issues. Maybe he just doesn't understand how severe allergies can be. Maybe he's just a jerk, IDK. But as already said, we know we can't control the actions of others, we *can* (for the most part) control our dogs running up to others. So that's where it makes more sense to focus our energies.


If only rep were still available, you'd have got some!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

This new forum dang! no idea how I ended up quoting meezy although I agree with her point.

I have had complaints from other dog owners because in Pickles early days of training I had sirloin steak, not my problem if your dog comes over in my opinion although I wouldn't treat them without permission.

I would be very angry at the man feeding my dog after being expressly asked not to, I too wouldn't see it written on a collar, perhaps a bandanna?
Yes the man could have issues, speak another language etc,


----------



## Doggy20001 (May 12, 2015)

Same happening to this guy:/. Heres the link:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Picklelily said:


> *This new forum dang! no idea how I ended up quoting meezy* although I agree with her point.
> 
> I have had complaints from other dog owners because in Pickles early days of training I had sirloin steak, not my problem if your dog comes over in my opinion although I wouldn't treat them without permission.
> 
> ...


I suspect you clicked the Reply button under her post - it automatically inserts that message as a quote. 

ETA: Not sure if you know, but if you want to multi-quote, it's the ["+Quote] button. If you do know that, feel free to ignore, as I don't wish to patronise you. 



Meezey said:


> Not really sure what point your making here? I take treats in fact both OH and I have bait bags where we take really smelly baked liver that has been in an air tight box with garlic it stinks to high heaven, we also have a bitch who we have only had since she was 10 months who is was reactive to other dogs, smell liver got her attention, we also use it for training, and we bait our dogs in the ring, so it's their treat, not sure why I should have to worry about other peoples dogs just because I chose to use a smelly treat? Should people stop eating in public too? People should teach their dogs not to approach others for food, I have the ultimate dustbin breed ( we use food as a reward because they are so food orientated ) but they don't mug strangers for food. Why should I stop using what works for us, that makes sure my dogs are well trained just because others can't control theirs?


I miss the Rep system.  Well said.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> We all have different methods which suit ourselves, our dogs and our environments.


True. As a last resort "F**k off you little sh*t", whilst swinging a foot at it (with absolutely no intention of making contact btw) has worked a couple of times. The owner tends to then suddenly call their dog back - funny that 

It also has a long term positive effect, because they avoid you like the plague in future


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> True. As a last resort "F**k off you little sh*t", whilst swinging a foot at it (with absolutely no intention of making contact btw) has worked a couple of times. The owner tends to then suddenly call their dog back - funny that
> 
> It also has a long term positive effect, because they avoid you like the plague in future


Ha! I need to try this!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> True. As a last resort "F**k off you little sh*t", whilst swinging a foot at it (with absolutely no intention of making contact btw) has worked a couple of times. The owner tends to then suddenly call their dog back - funny that
> 
> It also has a long term positive effect, because they avoid you like the plague in future


I considered the same thing the other day when a 2 year old came sprinting after McKenzie and I. I saw him coming and moved Kenzie on quickly but he caught up to us and started 'patting' Kenzie while his parents yelled 'That's not Marley!!!'. Kenzie decided not to maul the child, and I thought better of swinging a foot at him...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> True. As a last resort "F**k off you little sh*t", whilst swinging a foot at it (with absolutely no intention of making contact btw) has worked a couple of times. The owner tends to then suddenly call their dog back - funny that
> 
> It also has a long term positive effect, because they avoid you like the plague in future


I got called dangerously out of control by a woman one day, her dog was miles away from her, she had no idea where he was, he came running at Cian, because Cian ignored him, he then had his paws on Cian shoulder growling at him, Cian still ignored him and OH went to shove the dog off and it growled at him, OH then told her to remove her dog or he would boot it ( he wouldn't ) and she went off on one, now we were down on a beach and she was up on the promenade no where near steps or her dog, but again we were the ones in the wrong, I did lose my temper a bit with her... She's stayed away from us ever since...


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> I suspect you clicked the Reply button under her post - it automatically inserts that message as a quote.
> 
> ETA: Not sure if you know, but if you want to multi-quote, it's the ["+Quote] button. If you do know that, feel free to ignore, as I don't wish to patronise you.
> 
> I miss the Rep system.  Well said.


I hadn't even clicked to reply intentionally, I went back to the main page and then a few minutes later saw I had replied to this thread and though that's funny. Perhaps I caught the reply instead of like, who knows!

yes multi quote is the same as it always was  but ty x


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BoredomBusters said:


> She can't have been right there, or she would have grabbed her dog before it was given food. She can't have even been in sight if she didn't see the man feed her dog 3 times before she got there. I used to know an old man who took biscuits out specifically to feed other people's dogs. I've even know so-called dog trainers who feed dogs against requests. They ALWAYS think that we're concerned the dog is annoying them, which is why they ignore us. They never think about intolerances or allergies, or the fact that next time our dog might run off to find them. Letting your dog do something wrong then complaining that the dog ran up to someone like this is ridiculous when the fault is with the person who let their dog run off and beg from a stranger. She is lucky the other dog was not food aggressive, because I have know dogs who will go for another dog for even sniffing a bag that has treats in it. I would be thanking my lucky stars my dog just got a couple of treats instead of a couple of stitches.


I read it as Lynxe approaching the guy to retrieve their dog whilst asking him not to feed. The guy did anyway. Doesn't matter which way I look at it, I still find it rude for someone to point blank ignore my request not to do something. Just like those situations where you ask someone not to stroke or touch your dog, but they do anyway.

I've been in embarrassing situations with Ty who has legged it off after another dog and I've had to race after him apologizing to the other owner. I've never had one owner be rude in response. I think sometimes this forum is to 'perfect' or quick to judge without giving people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> I read it as Lynxe approaching the guy to retrieve their dog whilst asking him not to feed. The guy did anyway. Doesn't matter which way I look at it, I still find it rude for someone to point blank ignore my request not to do something. Just like those situations where you ask someone not to stroke or touch your dog, but they do anyway.
> 
> I've been in embarrassing situations with Ty who has legged it off after another dog and I've had to race after him apologizing to the other owner. I've never had one owner be rude in response. I think sometimes this forum is to 'perfect' or quick to judge without giving people the benefit of the doubt.


The person who's walk was interrupted had given the OP's dog four treats by the time she caught up with him. She requested he did not feed the last one (the one that she had managed to catch up for and could be close enough to prevent).

The other owner was not rude to the OP, though was dismissive of her request not to feed treats. There is a difference.

For all you know the other owner's dog was sensitive to active interactions with other dogs (being sniffed, leaned over etc) and so the owner was using the treats as a way of preventing the OPs dog to access and bother his in this way. 
It's not the other owners responsibility to train the OPs dog for her, it is his responsibility to make sure his dog feels safe/has a stress free walk.

Had you had someone be rude to you (ETA- 'rude' implies they instigate something, rudeness, perhaps unjustly- not really a fair representation, since your dog charged in bothering them), it might have been understandable for them to be so, had they had their walk bothered or dog left uneasy by Ty charging in.

I think what most people are concerned by is the attitude displayed in the post. Yes it's annoying the other owner ignore her request not to feed the last treat, but if it was me, I would have been apologising profusely for the blown recall and moving my dog on, ensuring he wore a long line next time and I managed him more carefully, NOT coming on a forum and moaning about other people's failings (when mine were equally or more plentiful).


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I read it as Lynxe approaching the guy to retrieve their dog whilst asking him not to feed. The guy did anyway. Doesn't matter which way I look at it, I still find it rude for someone to point blank ignore my request not to do something. Just like those situations where you ask someone not to stroke or touch your dog, but they do anyway.
> 
> I've been in embarrassing situations *with Ty who has legged it off after another dog and I've had to race after him apologizing to the other owner*. I've never had one owner be rude in response. I think sometimes this forum is to 'perfect' or quick to judge without giving people the benefit of the doubt.


My dogs have run off and blown recall too, but when I've went to collect them, I've always made sure to apologise to the other owner for disturbing their own walk. However, nowhere in the OP does it say that the OP had the same level of courtesy. Instead s/he:

*1) Was too far away to notice the other owner had already fed her dog 3 treats,
2) Was annoyed that the other owner hadn't read her dog's collar, which states DO NOT FEED*
Many of us have simply pointed out that reading the collar wouldn't have entered our minds, either.
Plus, as I mentioned before, having DO NOT FEED on the collar suggests the OP is trying to delegate responsibility to others, rather than accepting it herself.
Her dog is a Golden retriever, so it's possible that the collar was partially hidden anyway. Yes, I know she's posted a pick of her dog wearing/modelling her collar, but his head is distinctly turned away from the camera. If the dog was looking up at the camera, chances are, we wouldn't have seen the text, either.​*3) Is trying to blame the owner for the consequences of him feeding her dog.*
Which, if she'd been a responsible owner, she would have taken precautions against, such as those already mentioned, i.e; Keeping her dog on lead or on a longline, and/or muzzling her dog.​*4) Is seemingly oblivious/refuses to accept her part in this by allowing her dog to run up to the other owner in the first place.*


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

lemmsy said:


> The person who's walk was interrupted had given the OP's dog four treats by the time she caught up with him. She requested he did not feed the last one (the one that she had managed to catch up for and could be close enough to prevent).
> 
> The other owner was not rude to the OP, though was dismissive of her request not to feed treats. There is a difference.
> 
> ...


We'll just have to agree to disagree. I see nothing in the OP's recounting of their situation that makes me think they acted irresponsibly. I'd have felt equally angry. These things do happen and you can only learn from your mistakes but I think it's really quite sad to indicate they shouldn't come here to moan. Like all the people who have run ins with loose dogs don't come here and moan and get angry? We should feel able to rant and rave here with like minded people without being overly judged for doing so IMO.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree. I see nothing in the OP's recounting of their situation that makes me think they acted irresponsibly. I'd have felt equally angry. These things do happen and you can only learn from your mistakes but I think it's really quite sad to indicate they shouldn't come here to moan. Like all the people who have run ins with loose dogs don't come here and moan and get angry? We should feel able to rant and rave here with like minded people without being overly judged for doing so IMO.


The difference being those who have run ins with loose dogs can't prevent that happening, if you have a dog who gets so ill from being given food it shouldn't have it ends up in the Vets why would you even risk it happening? I get OP being upset, I get her being angry as he request was ignored ( then again the dog already had 3 treats by then) but it could have been prevented. Maybe the other owner thought they were doing her a favor by feeding the dog treats keeping it in one place so she could get her dog back?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree. I see nothing in the OP's recounting of their situation that makes me think they acted irresponsibly. I'd have felt equally angry. These things do happen and you can only learn from your mistakes but I think it's really quite sad to indicate they shouldn't come here to moan. Like all the people who have run ins with loose dogs don't come here and moan and get angry? We should feel able to rant and rave here with like minded people without being overly judged for doing so IMO.


So it's a forum of pet owners and gonnabe pet owners. Does that mean we're nothing more than drones, who don't have the right to think for ourselves and draw up our own conclusions, simply because someone wants a bit of tea and sympathy and neglects to mention the fact that she's equally - if not more - responsible for the circumstances than the other "drone" who isn't part of our clan? Should we simply turn into a mindless mob and go "kill all non-PF-members?"

Yes, it's a forum of like-minded people, but at the same time, we are individuals and are more than capable of thinking for ourselves. Just because someone posts a thread, it doesn't mean that everyone who replies is going to agree with the OP. I've started 3 threads in which the majority were "against" me. And that's fine. It was hard to stomach at the time, but I accept that they are as entitled to their own opinion as I was to mine. If she wanted sympathy (bearing in mind that I do sympathise with her dog's digestive issues - just not with her trying to blame the other owner for not being a mind-reader) she should find a friend or relative who'll wholeheartedly agree with her - not come on a forum where others can see the other side of the coin.

Your Missy is DA, isn't that correct? What if the OP had come on here and moaned about your Missy attacking her dog because it had blown recall and got into Missy's face? Would you still be saying she'd done nothing wrong - or would you be saying "well, she shouldn't have let her dog run up to us in the first place"?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'd have felt equally angry. These things do happen and you can only learn from your mistakes but I think it's really quite sad to indicate they shouldn't come here to moan. Like all the people who have run ins with loose dogs don't come here and moan and get angry? We should feel able to rant and rave here with like minded people without being overly judged for doing so IMO.


My dog is not perfect, I doubt anybody has a perfect dog but, where the consequences are potentially so serious then it is the responsibility of the owner to ensure their dog is safe.
My dog doesn't have perfect recall but I cannot risk him running up to strange people (for different reasons to the OP) and so it is MY responsibility to make sure he doesn't get the chance by putting him back on the lead when I see people or by not letting him off if I am not sure I can get him back.

I can see why the OP is angry - I would be too, though a large part would be directed at myself for letting my dog get into that situation. In an ideal world people wouldn't feed other dogs without checking with their owners first, just as people wouldn't allow their dogs to run up to strangers or other dogs or otherwise make a nuisance of themselves but the world is not ideal and so, as an owner, if you have a dog with specific problems you have to do everything you can to prevent your dog getting into situations with potentially serious consequences.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

At the end of the day we can't control what other people do, all we can do is control and manage our own dogs. Which a lot of people fail to do then get upset when a situation arises that could have been prevented if they'd had that control in place. Usually at the wrong person imo. If my dog blows off a recall, approaches a dog and gets bitten...well it's my fault really because although I do believe a dog who will cause harm (ie not a noise and slobber warning or scuffle) should be muzzled it's my job to control my dog and not let him get in other dogs faces. Same with treats. While ideally strangers wouldn't feed dogs without permission the fact is many do and it's my job to control my dog and not let him run up to them and get given those treats.

Having had several instances where my dog has been hurt (punched, stamped on, purposely run into on a bike) for simply being there and paying no attention to the people who did those things I think it's extremely important not to allow your dog to run up to strangers anyway to be honest. I can't be 100% sure Spen won't approach someone at some point, he's not a robot, he's a sociable, friendly dog who loves people, but with a lot of hard work put in he completely ignores people even at close quarters unless they stop to make a fuss of him. Then he's delighted to meet them and be made a fuss over.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion that you can't trust people to act the way you'd like them too. Most of the time this isn't because they're unpleasant or stupid, simply that they see things differently and haven't had the same experiences that you have.

I get frustrated when people let their dogs run up to mine when I'm clearly keeping him away, or go to pet him when I've told them he's shy. I automatically watch out for hazards and will adjust my pace to avoid meeting another dog at a narrow point on the path and sometimes I get frustrated when people charge ahead so that you have to meet them at a narrow point with no escape when if they'd waited 30 seconds for me to get through the gate we'd all have much more space. But actually when I think about it if I didn't have a stressy dog it might not occur to me that other people's dogs need more space. I wouldn't be being purposefully ignorant, just going about my day. Chances are the guy with the food really had no concept that the treats he was dishing out we're anything other than welcome.

I think the answer is that you either let your dog approach others, accepting then you can't control what happens, or preferably teach your dog not to approach in the first place.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

Sarah1983 said:


> At the end of the day we can't control what other people do, all we can do is control and manage our own dogs.


Egg zack ly 

It's not complicated really. Don't let your dog run up to people uninvited. Problem solved. 
Honestly, OP got off easy if you ask me. There are far worse things that can happen to a dog who runs up to people uninvited than being given a treat - after waiting for the dog to sit politely no less - that's pretty nice actually. If the "don't feed" issue is that big of a deal, I'd be just as worried about the dog running off and eating rabbit poop.

This is my own personal soap box, but I also wish more dog owners realized that as dog owners we are advocates for dog ownership. 
IOW, our behavior around other people directly influences the general public's perception of dog owners in general. And I don't know if anyone is paying attention, but dog owners are not looked upon that favorably what with the poop being left on football pitches, and neighborhood dog barking at every leaf that blows by, and the stories of out of control, aggressive dogs that permeate the media. 
The way I figure it, every encounter with the general public is an opportunity to counter the current unfavorable perception. We should probably take that more seriously if we want to continue to enjoy the privileges we do as dog owners. Just sayin'....


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

What's IOW? All I think of is 'Isle of Wight'


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

Muttly said:


> What's IOW? All I think of is 'Isle of Wight'


In Other Words (sorry, I abbreviate probably more than I should )


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah thank you.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree. I see nothing in the OP's recounting of their situation that makes me think they acted irresponsibly. I'd have felt equally angry. These things do happen and you can only learn from your mistakes but I think it's really quite sad to indicate they shouldn't come here to moan. Like all the people who have run ins with loose dogs don't come here and moan and get angry? We should feel able to rant and rave here with like minded people without being overly judged for doing so IMO.


Who knows, there could be an equally ranty thread on another forum from a gentleman recounting a story of an out of control dog running up to him whilst he was trying to train/spend time with his dog 

I would probably be more sympathetic to him if I am honest 

*Disclaimer: My dog is not perfect (he is a sentient being after all), but had he run up to someone I would not then proceed to rant about the silly man feeding him treats...yeah it was irritating that he ignored the request, but long and short of it is that if the dog hadn't run up to him then no treats would have been given.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I read it as Lynxe approaching the guy to retrieve their dog whilst asking him not to feed. The guy did anyway. Doesn't matter which way I look at it, I still find it rude for someone to point blank ignore my request not to do something. Just like those situations where you ask someone not to stroke or touch your dog, but they do anyway.
> 
> I've been in embarrassing situations with Ty who has legged it off after another dog and I've had to race after him apologizing to the other owner. I've never had one owner be rude in response. I think sometimes this forum is to 'perfect' or quick to judge without giving people the benefit of the doubt.


I don't think we were any quicker to judge the OP than she was to judge the man, but I do get your point.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Muttly said:


> What's IOW? All I think of is 'Isle of Wight'


In Other Words, maybe?

ETA: Too late. But nice to know I was right.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Egg zack ly
> 
> The way I figure it, every encounter with the general public is an opportunity to counter the current unfavorable perception. We should probably take that more seriously if we want to continue to enjoy the privileges we do as dog owners. Just sayin'....


The trouble with that is... some people think their dog (and your dog) has the right to play with any other dog in the park. So when we won't let our dogs play with strangers dogs, we are giving an unfavourable impression to those people, just as they are giving us an unfavourable impression of their dog by letting it run around us.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

The OP is probably sat there reading this like...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> So it's a forum of pet owners and gonnabe pet owners. Does that mean we're nothing more than drones, who don't have the right to think for ourselves and draw up our own conclusions, simply because someone wants a bit of tea and sympathy and neglects to mention the fact that she's equally - if not more - responsible for the circumstances than the other "drone" who isn't part of our clan? Should we simply turn into a mindless mob and go "kill all non-PF-members?"
> 
> Yes, it's a forum of like-minded people, but at the same time, we are individuals and are more than capable of thinking for ourselves. Just because someone posts a thread, it doesn't mean that everyone who replies is going to agree with the OP. I've started 3 threads in which the majority were "against" me. And that's fine. It was hard to stomach at the time, but I accept that they are as entitled to their own opinion as I was to mine. If she wanted sympathy (bearing in mind that I do sympathise with her dog's digestive issues - just not with her trying to blame the other owner for not being a mind-reader) she should find a friend or relative who'll wholeheartedly agree with her - not come on a forum where others can see the other side of the coin.
> 
> Your Missy is DA, isn't that correct? What if the OP had come on here and moaned about your Missy attacking her dog because it had blown recall and got into Missy's face? Would you still be saying she'd done nothing wrong - or would you be saying "well, she shouldn't have let her dog run up to us in the first place"?


But I think sometimes people really get judgemental and...snappy, for seemingly minor and genuine incidents IMO. This kind of scenario wouldn't even enter my radar as a serious issue had I been on the 'innocent' blokes side, but then I feel I'm a different kettle of dog owner by the looks of it as I very rarely get annoyed with dogs approaching me....yes even with Missy in tow.
There has been many, many, many times I've blamed myself for dogs approaching us actually, afterall I'm the one with the problem dog and had been walking in an area where coming across a loose dog was a high probability. So I actually put a lot of the blame onto myself for putting Missy & the approaching dog in a potentially bad situation. I do choose my walking areas more carefully these days with all three dogs, because I think I have become more conscious of my surroundings and the ability of my dogs to ignore/recall/loose dogs etc etc. I don't come on here after walking in my local park and moan about a loose dog approaching. As others have said about people feeding dogs, you can expect that to happen with some people....as you can expect loose dogs.

Oh, and I walk Missy on a bright orange lead with clear 'no dogs' embroidered the length of it. I don't consider a simple warning message as defecting the blame to someone else should she attack, or expecting others to be responsible for my dog's actions. I don't see how the OP having a 'do not feed' collar is any different. It's just a warning message to try and minimalize the risks of such and such happening not palming the responsibility on to others.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh, and I walk Missy on a bright orange lead with clear 'no dogs' embroidered the length of it. I don't consider a simple warning message as defecting the blame to someone else should she attack, or expecting others to be responsible for my dog's actions. I don't see how the OP having a 'do not feed' collar is any different. It's just a warning message to try and minimalize the risks of such and such happening not palming the responsibility on to others.


Key being you have Missy on the lead and under control. You can't control a dog with a condition that could land them in the vet if off lead, off lead is out of control, not even running up to people but even scavenging also. If she had a dog who was DA and let them off lead, and it ran off and attacked another dog, would the fact it had a collar on saying DA make it okay?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> *But I think sometimes people really get judgemental and...snappy, for seemingly minor and genuine incidents IMO. *


Same could be said about the OP - snappy and judgemental about the other dog owner feeding her dog treats. Yes, as it happens, it could cause serious problems with her dog, but if she'd had the dog under control/on a lead in the first place, there wouldn't have been an altercation.

Now, if the OP had have said her dog was on the lead, or otherwise under control, the response would have been different.



> This kind of scenario wouldn't even enter my radar as a serious issue had I been on the 'innocent' blokes side, but then I feel I'm a different kettle of dog owner by the looks of it as I very rarely get annoyed with dogs approaching me....yes even with Missy in tow.
> There has been many, many, many times I've blamed myself for dogs approaching us actually, afterall I'm the one with the problem dog and had been walking in an area where coming across a loose dog was a high probability. So I actually put a lot of the blame onto myself for putting Missy & the approaching dog in a potentially bad situation.


Why should you blame yourself for another dog approaching you and your dogs - regardless of where you choose to walk?  OK, if you choose to walk with a high traffic of dogs - example, the dog park, then blame yourself for setting Missy up to fail, but you can't be responsible for other owners allowing their dogs to approach you. TBH, you sound like an irresponsible owner's dream.

A strange dog runs up to yours. Owner comes sauntering over to collect their dog and mutters a lame (non-genuine) apology. You: "Hey, it's OK, it's my fault for choosing to walk here" .... WTH?

This just sounds ludicrous, tbh.



> I do choose my walking areas more carefully these days with all three dogs, because I think I have become more conscious of my surroundings and the ability of my dogs to ignore/recall/loose dogs etc etc. I don't come on here after walking in my local park and moan about a loose dog approaching. As others have said about people feeding dogs, you can expect that to happen with some people....as you can expect loose dogs.


If the OP's dog is onlead/in training/DINOS/DA etc, can you really blame people for moaning about another, out-of-control dog bounding up to them, owner nowhere in sight, way off in the distance or passively calling for their dog when they know it's not going to respond? Dog in question ruins a perfectly good training session, or sets the OP dog back for weeks. Are you saying that's OK and that the OP in that scenario has no right to complain?



> Oh, and I walk Missy on a bright orange lead with clear 'no dogs' embroidered the length of it. I don't consider a simple warning message as defecting the blame to someone else should she attack, or expecting others to be responsible for my dog's actions. I don't see how the OP having a 'do not feed' collar is any different. It's just a warning message to try and minimalize the risks of such and such happening not palming the responsibility on to others.


But if her dog is that sensitive that even a treat can cause stomach upsets, he should be on a lead. He wasn't.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Key being you have Missy on the lead and under control. You can't control a dog with a condition that could land them in the vet if off lead, off lead is out of control, not even running up to people but even scavenging also. If she had a dog who was DA and let them off lead, and it ran off and attacked another dog, would the fact it had a collar on saying DA make it okay?


From what I've seen on FB, a lot of people seem to think it does. They feel they've done all they need to do by putting a collar/harness/coat on their dog that says it needs space or CAUTION and it's up to everyone else to avoid their dog completely. Even in a busy park with the dog off leash.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I read it as Lynxe approaching the guy to retrieve their dog whilst asking him not to feed. The guy did anyway. Doesn't matter which way I look at it, I still find it rude for someone to point blank ignore my request not to do something. Just like those situations where you ask someone not to stroke or touch your dog, but they do anyway.
> 
> I've been in embarrassing situations with Ty who has legged it off after another dog and I've had to race after him apologizing to the other owner. I've never had one owner be rude in response. I think sometimes this forum is to 'perfect' or quick to judge without giving people the benefit of the doubt.


Those of us who sound a bit unforgiving have had so many occasions when our own dogs are mugged that we tend to have lost our patience - I have been putting up with other peoples' loose dogs for over 3 years now. I have stopped and chatted to lots of owners, politely explaining the issues that loose dogs create for leashed dogs (especially if they have "issues" or are in training), and that my dog enjoys meeting other dogs once they are leashed and calm, and they seem to have grasped what I am saying, yet they are still allowing their loose dogs to buzz mine :Meh

I started off being patient and understanding (and I do even now look kindly upon those owners who are truly trying to control their dogs - everyone has an off day) but TBH, I've lost count of the times it has happened, so it's not surprising that I tend to think "omg - here comes another one".

I have almost perfected the art of avoidance - even this morning, I had to alter my route to avoid a pair of habitual muggers


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree. I see nothing in the OP's recounting of their situation that makes me think they acted irresponsibly. I'd have felt equally angry. These things do happen and you can only learn from your mistakes but I think it's really quite sad to indicate they shouldn't come here to moan. Like all the people who have run ins with loose dogs don't come here and moan and get angry? We should feel able to rant and rave here with like minded people without being overly judged for doing so IMO.


I do agree - rant away - but don't be surprised at some of the responses if people don't agree with someone's take on a situation


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Although I agree with a lot that has been said on here it is rather sad that someone cannot have a bit of a vent without being jumped on. I should think people will stop posting anything at all soon as the most innocent post is nearly always jumped on and the poster ripped apart.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Although I agree with a lot that has been said on here it is rather sad that someone cannot have a bit of a vent without being jumped on. I should think people will stop posting anything at all soon as the most innocent post is nearly always jumped on and the poster ripped apart.


I think we're beginning to go round in circles now.

However, I don't think the OP was jumped on as such. Given the fact that many of us have dogs with issues around other dogs, I think the replies she's received has been relatively mild, tbh.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Same could be said about the OP - snappy and judgemental about the other dog owner feeding her dog treats. Yes, as it happens, it could cause serious problems with her dog, but if she'd had the dog under control/on a lead in the first place, there wouldn't have been an altercation.
> 
> Now, if the OP had have said her dog was on the lead, or otherwise under control, the response would have been different.
> 
> ...


AND your last paragraph is the big difference '_blame people for moaning about another, out-of-control dog bounding up to them, owner nowhere in sight, way off in the distance or passively calling for their dog when they know it's not going to respond?' _No where was it indicated that the OP was out of sight, passively calling their dog or seemingly acting like an irresponsible owner. Their dog blew a recall, they went after the dog to collect them, and simply asked for the guy as they was approaching not to feed the dog. So, no, I would find it hard to understand why anyone would genuinely feel annoyance at what seems a genuine mistake. As I said before, there is a difference between a loose out of control dog with no owner in sight and one who is quickly making their way over in your direction. That is what I've been making a point about. Not about the way in which you deal with a loose dog, but the clear distinction between an owner who appears to have done what they can to retrieve their dog, and one who couldn't give a toss.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> AND your last paragraph is the big difference '_blame people for moaning about another, out-of-control dog bounding up to them, owner nowhere in sight, way off in the distance or passively calling for their dog when they know it's not going to respond?' _*No where was it indicated that the OP was out of sight, passively calling their dog or seemingly acting like an irresponsible owner*. Their dog blew a recall, they went after the dog to collect them, and simply asked for the guy as they was approaching not to feed the dog. So, no, I would find it hard to understand why anyone would genuinely feel annoyance at what seems a genuine mistake. As I said before, there is a difference between a loose out of control dog with no owner in sight and one who is quickly making their way over in your direction. That is what I've been making a point about. Not about the way in which you deal with a loose dog, but the clear distinction between an owner who appears to have done what they can to retrieve their dog, and one who couldn't give a toss.


There's no indication in the OP that she was acting responsibly, either. Someone sauntering up to another owner who has that person's dog in a Sit, is still "approaching".


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Although I agree with a lot that has been said on here it is rather sad that someone cannot have a bit of a vent without being jumped on. I should think people will stop posting anything at all soon as the most innocent post is nearly always jumped on and the poster ripped apart.


Sadly this is kind of true, and one of the reasons I will never start a venting post on here even though the early ones I did were well received. But I won't go into much detail about my dog's behaviour. I enjoy coming here for the laughs, support, sharing in our passion together etc, but not really asking for help anymore.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Although I agree with a lot that has been said on here it is rather sad that someone cannot have a bit of a vent without being jumped on. I should think people will stop posting anything at all soon as the most innocent post is nearly always jumped on and the poster ripped apart.


To be honest I'll be surprised if Lynxe comes back, she's a newbie and I would imagine she's feeling pretty upset after reading the replies.I genuinely feel sorry for her and think she should be cut some slack, we aren't all perfect. I don't believe there would be the same responses if it had been a long standing member that had posted the same.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

LynnM said:


> To be honest I'll be surprised if Lynxe comes back, she's a newbie and I would imagine she's feeling pretty upset after reading the replies.I genuinely feel sorry for her and think she should be cut some slack, we aren't all perfect. I don't believe there would be the same responses if it had been a long standing member that had posted the same.


I disagree, I think responses would have generally been the same. Mine certainly wouldn't have been any different regardless of who had posted this. I don't think most responses were rude although they're probably not what the op wanted to hear.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> I disagree, I think responses would have generally been the same. Mine certainly wouldn't have been any different regardless of who had posted this. I don't think most responses were rude although they're probably not what the op wanted to hear.


I don't think they were necessarily rude responses just think people could be more tolerant of newbies. How will they learn anything if they're driven away from the forum? I don't post much but I've learnt a hell of a lot from this forum but if I'd posted and been pounced on as I feel the OP was I don't think I'd have come back and would therefore have learnt nothing. Sometimes when I am reading threads the responses make me think of a pack of jackals.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

LynnM said:


> To be honest I'll be surprised if Lynxe comes back, she's a newbie and I would imagine she's feeling pretty upset after reading the replies.I genuinely feel sorry for her and think she should be cut some slack, we aren't all perfect. I don't believe there would be the same responses if it had been a long standing member that had posted the same.


While, sadly, I do agree that the OP probably won't be back, I disagree that she was badly treated. Most expressed sympathy that her dog has digestive and allergy problems, but pointed out that she was partly responsible for the circumstances. I don't think she was "jumped on" - compared to some of the replies other newbies have received, I think she got off quite lightly, tbh.

I accept that she might not like the responses she received, but as I've said before, we are individuals and we all have different opinions and experiences to draw conclusions with.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> While, sadly, I do agree that the OP probably won't be back, I disagree that she was badly treated. Most expressed sympathy that her dog has digestive and allergy problems, but pointed out that she was partly responsible for the circumstances. I don't think she was "jumped on" - compared to some of the replies other newbies have received, I think she got off quite lightly, tbh.
> 
> I accept that she might not like the responses she received, but as I've said before, we are individuals and we all have different opinions and experiences to draw conclusions with.


It's not so much what was said as how it was said.
Some people manage to say the same thing as others but in a lot nicer way and they are the one's who'll be taken notice of.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh *here we go, the 'my dog would NEVER run up to a stranger. What a terribly irresponsible owner you are' brigade *
> 
> It happens. They're dogs. And if you'd read what Lynxe said after....Casper has good recall usually, this was just a slip. And yes, blown recalls happen and those who say they've never had it happen are lying
> 
> I personally wouldn't have noticed the collar probably, but that's still no excuse for the guy to ignore your request not to feed him, Lynxe. Hope Casper is ok.


I have to admit I find it fascinating how you have interpreted other peops answers....

To me it's not about a holier than though 'my dog never would' - but don't blame others for your own failings...

If a dog approach Millie / Me on a walk that I didn't know and the only way for me to feel comfortable / keep it under control whilst the owner quite obviously didn't have control was to give it a treat them I would.

I hope the OP dog is ok and hope you have better luck keeping your dog out of danger in the future but personally I would work on not allowing your dog into situations where someone has time to feed it three treats without you realising.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LynnM said:


> To be honest I'll be surprised if Lynxe comes back, she's a newbie and I would imagine she's feeling pretty upset after reading the replies.I genuinely feel sorry for her and think she should be cut some slack, we aren't all perfect. I don't believe there would be the same responses if it had been a long standing member that had posted the same.


Why? I personally find it rather annoying when everyone ignores issues and just does the there, there, there lip service! Its strange really one thing I've noticed on this place is those who think everyone on here should be offered tea and sympathy and everyone should just nod and tut along with people are the very same people who are suddenly no where to be seen when the keek hits the fan for the people they felt should be dealt with kid gloves. When real problems come up those who only contribute to a thread to complaining about others being to tough or mean or even bully's, those who run along liking those people who only contribute to take pops at the "bad evil people" are rarely seen when real problems come up, rarely offer behavioural advise or training advise, yet oddly the evil ones are there to help!!! Strange that isn't it? Just saw it this week people telling others of for being to hard, yet when a real issue came up those very people were no where to be seen..... Hmmmmm....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh and I can assure you newbie or long term member they will get an honest response from me. They may not like it but it'll be my true thoughts and feelings!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LynnM said:


> It's not so much what was said as how it was said.
> Some people manage to say the same thing as others but in a lot nicer way and they are the one's who'll be taken notice of.


And why does it need to be repeated ad infinitum?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Why? I personally find it rather annoying when everyone ignores issues and just does the there, there, there lip service! Its strange really one thing I've noticed on this place is those who think everyone on here should be offered tea and sympathy and everyone should just nod and tut along with people are the very same people who are suddenly no where to be seen when the keek hits the fan for the people they felt should be dealt with kid gloves. When real problems come up those who only contribute to a thread to complaining about others being to tough or mean or even bully's, those who run along liking those people who only contribute to take pops at the "bad evil people" are rarely seen when real problems come up, rarely offer behavioural advise or training advise, yet oddly the evil ones are there to help!!! Strange that isn't it? Just saw it this week people telling others of for being to hard, yet when a real issue came up those very people were no where to be seen..... Hmmmmm....


I'd hope this wasn't directed at me, I'm not thinking it was? But seen as I'm the only one who has had a sympathetic attitude to the OP it could well be. I'm certainly not shy of coming forward with my opinion in various subjects and am certainly not a 'lurker'.
I don't think anyone has clamed anyone is a bully or being nasty. I haven't. I've just had a different opinion on the subject that's all.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'd hope this wasn't directed at me, I'm not thinking it was? But seen as I'm the only one who has had a sympathetic attitude to the OP it could well be. I'm certainly not shy of coming forward with my opinion in various subjects and am certainly not a 'lurker'.
> I don't think anyone has clamed anyone is a bully or being nasty. I haven't. I've just had a different opinion on the subject that's all.


Its by no means directed at you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am not that regular a poster on here I Lurk a lot and learn while I do so and I have learnt a hell of a lot and yes I have been jumped on a couple of times in my early days on PF so I know what it is like but what did annoy me about the OP was that she didn't seem willing to take at least SOME of the responsibility for what happened yes dogs do blow a recall mine is one that does quite often when there are other dogs around so he is kept leashed at these times but if her dog has such serious health problems surely she should keep him on a long line or leash so she has more control over what he is eating only my opinion


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

rona said:


> And why does it need to be repeated ad infinitum?


Because it's a popular forum with a large membership. 
Lots of people participated on this thread, most of them were sharing similar opinions and experiences to help explain those opinions. 
All genuine forum contributions are valid are they not?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Flipping heck, this thread is still going on? :Beaver


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> AND your last paragraph is the big difference '_blame people for moaning about another, out-of-control dog bounding up to them, owner nowhere in sight, way off in the distance or passively calling for their dog when they know it's not going to respond?' _No where was it indicated that the OP was out of sight, passively calling their dog or seemingly acting like an irresponsible owner. Their dog blew a recall, they went after the dog to collect them, and simply asked for the guy as they was approaching not to feed the dog. So, no, I would find it hard to understand why anyone would genuinely feel annoyance at what seems a genuine mistake. *As I said before, there is a difference between a loose out of control dog with no owner in sight and one who is quickly making their way over in your direction*. That is what I've been making a point about. Not about the way in which you deal with a loose dog, but the clear distinction between an owner who appears to have done what they can to retrieve their dog, and one who couldn't give a toss.


Spot on, there is also a huge difference in someone running over because they know their dog has blown recall, than the ones who just stand there and watch their dog harass yours because they know it won't listen and they don't care.
This is not what OP was doing. Perhaps we (me included) did jump to conclusions and reply a bit hastily because the latter is what I put up with 99% of the time.

Anyway the OP hasn't posted in this thread for ages.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Why? I personally find it rather annoying when everyone ignores issues and just does the there, there, there lip service! Its strange really one thing I've noticed on this place is those who think everyone on here should be offered tea and sympathy and everyone should just nod and tut along with people are the very same people who are suddenly no where to be seen when the keek hits the fan for the people they felt should be dealt with kid gloves. When real problems come up those who only contribute to a thread to complaining about others being to tough or mean or even bully's, those who run along liking those people who only contribute to take pops at the "bad evil people" are rarely seen when real problems come up, rarely offer behavioural advise or training advise, yet oddly the evil ones are there to help!!! Strange that isn't it? Just saw it this week people telling others of for being to hard, yet when a real issue came up those very people were no where to be seen..... Hmmmmm....


And I hope that wasn't directed at me either. I am not a qualified trainer or a behaviourist and do not pretend to be so there is no way I would advise anyone how to deal with problems with their dogs. But if I was I would make sure I said it in as inoffensive a way as possible. 
If the keek does hit the fan Lynxe won't be here to post about it because the poor lass has probably been frightened off, oddly enough by the 'evil one's who are there to help' ( your words not mine).
People come on here to learn but if they are spoken to in a not very nice way and chased away then they have learnt absolutely nothing and will struggle on doing what they do.

I can't think who it was that had the saying on their posts..."You catch wasps with honey not vinegar" or something along those lines. That's very true.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It was fairly obvious from the OP's post that she was upset by what had happened with her dog, so it was reasonable to assume she would be keen to ensure it didn't happen again.

To most, the solution is a no brainer. A dog with severe allergies/reactions to certain foods, then she, as the owner, should ensure her dog can't get into that sort of situation again.

Pointing that out to her, or offering advice from our own experiences, isn't mean or cruel, it's constructive. She has the choice whether to heed the advice or not.

Offering virtual hugs and sympathy is lovely, but sometimes, we have to take some responsibility. Certainly, the man concerned shouldn't have fed her dog, but we all know there are some stupid and arrogant people around who will do things like that. Take control of what your dog can do is sound advice.

I haven't seen anyone being nasty to her, just trying to help, and different people have their own way of communicating that.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Why? I personally find it rather annoying when everyone ignores issues and just does the there, there, there lip service! Its strange really one thing I've noticed on this place is those who think everyone on here should be offered tea and sympathy and everyone should just nod and tut along with people are the very same people who are suddenly no where to be seen when the keek hits the fan for the people they felt should be dealt with kid gloves. When real problems come up those who only contribute to a thread to complaining about others being to tough or mean or even bully's, those who run along liking those people who only contribute to take pops at the "bad evil people" are rarely seen *when real problems come up, rarely offer behavioural advise or training advise*, yet oddly the evil ones are there to help!!! Strange that isn't it? Just saw it this week people telling others of for being to hard, yet when a real issue came up those very people were no where to be seen..... Hmmmmm....


It's extremely irresponsible to offer behavioural advice to people on a forum without being able to see the dog and the owners, or take detailed information, and even training advice can go badly wrong, so that's why I never offer it!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

In all fairness the 'seemingly bad evil people' are no more than experienced people, long time PF members, who have no doubt seen the same posts again and again and do offer a no nonsense and to the point approach to new members, rather than a 'there, there, hugs' one.
They often have the best and most beneficial advice in my experience. Although I'm not sure about some of the attitudes sometimes, that's possibly because I am a very sensitive person, who often takes things wrong and to heart. (I probably shouldn't be on a forum at all lol)
Plus it's a forum, it is hard to get across a feeling or mood sometimes, we are not professional writers.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2015)

BoredomBusters said:


> It's extremely irresponsible to offer behavioural advice to people on a forum without being able to see the dog and the owners, or take detailed information, and even training advice can go badly wrong, so that's why I never offer it!


Sure but general advice "put your dog on a leash" is not exactly behavioral advice, nor is saying that it's rude to let your dog run up to others. Even suggestions for how to teach a recall are approriate. Nothing wrong with any of that is there?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Why? I personally find it rather annoying when everyone ignores issues and just does the there, there, there lip service! Its strange really one thing I've noticed on this place is those who think everyone on here should be offered tea and sympathy and everyone should just nod and tut along with people are the very same people who are suddenly no where to be seen when the keek hits the fan for the people they felt should be dealt with kid gloves. When real problems come up those who only contribute to a thread to complaining about others being to tough or mean or even bully's, those who run along liking those people who only contribute to take pops at the "bad evil people" are rarely seen when real problems come up, rarely offer behavioural advise or training advise, yet oddly the evil ones are there to help!!! Strange that isn't it? Just saw it this week people telling others of for being to hard, yet when a real issue came up those very people were no where to be seen..... Hmmmmm....


I have to agree with a lot of this.
As one who is often chided for my tone and posting style, I don't see those same people in Training and Behavior offering any useful help when the issue I was warning about comes to pass.

Me: Breed X may not be a good idea for an inexperienced owner.
Forum politeness police: Be nice, you don't know what this person can and can't handle, who are you to tell them what kind of dog they should get!
3 months later the poster got their breed X who is indeed too much to handle and now needs help desperately:
Forum politeness police: *crickets*
Me: You need to hire a good trainer/behaviorist, you need to do X, Y, Z, and maybe an "I told you so" depending on my maturity factor that day.
Poster with problems: I know what I'm doing! How dare you say I can't handle this and need a trainer!
Me: frustrated response.
Forum politeness police: Be nice! If the poster says they know what they're doing we should be giving them the benefit of the doubt! You should be offering support, not criticism!

Ah... The joys of forumlandia 

On another forum there was a rule that if the only point of a post was to comment on the tone/manner/politeness of another post, then the post was removed. Obviously abusive posts were removed as well. It really did help keep threads where members needed genuine help on track. But this was an American forum and we're not exactly known for our propriety and tact


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Sure but general advice "put your dog on a leash" is not exactly behavioral advice, nor is saying that it's rude to let your dog run up to others. Even suggestions for how to teach a recall are approriate. Nothing wrong with any of that is there?


Well I do say the first two, as for giving advice on teaching a recall no I wouldn't do that, as I need to see the dog and owner to understand the difficulties to fix their recall. The way I teach recall involves a lot of foundation laying via other exercises (which are dependent on dog and owner physically) as well as learning what motivates that particular dog and to a lesser extent the owner, and by the time I've written all that and added in potential problems they might come across and how to manage them I might as well have written a book! Plus managing fear and frustration is essential to good training and I can't see if a dog is fearful or frustrated if I haven't met it.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

BoredomBusters said:


> It's extremely irresponsible to offer behavioural advice to people on a forum without being able to see the dog and the owners, or take detailed information, and even training advice can go badly wrong, so that's why I never offer it!


Ummm sorry? Of course you have never done this? Not ever. BoredomBuster are you seriously having a laugh quoting me and posting this? Giving incorrect advice on every day behavioral things is dangerous but you've also done that................ Or do you forget?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LynnM said:


> And I hope that wasn't directed at me either. I am not a qualified trainer or a behaviourist and do not pretend to be so there is no way I would advise anyone how to deal with problems with their dogs. But if I was I would make sure I said it in as inoffensive a way as possible.
> If the keek does hit the fan Lynxe won't be here to post about it because the poor lass has probably been frightened off, oddly enough by the 'evil one's who are there to help' ( your words not mine).
> People come on here to learn but if they are spoken to in a not very nice way and chased away then they have learnt absolutely nothing and will struggle on doing what they do.
> 
> I can't think who it was that had the saying on their posts..."You catch wasps with honey not vinegar" or something along those lines. That's very true.


It wasn't direct at you but yes it could include you. Did you offer anything on this thread other than to wag your fingers at people?

I speak to people on here the way I speak to people face to face, I'm sorry that I'm not up to your standard of fluffiness, I speak as I find, to both newbie and long term members, sorry I'm not going to be fake and try and be all sugar sand spice it wouldn't be me...


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Meezey said:


> It wasn't direct at you but yes it could include you. Did you offer anything on this thread other than to wag your fingers at people?
> 
> I speak to people on here the way I speak to people face to face, I'm sorry that I'm not up to your standard of fluffiness, I speak as I find, to both newbie and long term members, sorry I'm not going to be fake and try and be all sugar sand spice it wouldn't be me...


I didn't post because I don't see the point of numerous posts repeating the same thing over and over and over again. It's monotonous and like serious nagging! If I agree with something someone's said then I 'like' the post. It's a lot easier than just repeating the same thing and would also make some threads a hell of a lot shorter.

I don't have a standard of fluffiness but I do consider how the other person will feel before I decide what to say. It's "not what you say but how you say it." That could have made all the difference between her going and staying.
My point in all this is a new member has been made to feel that she doesn't want to come back on here and that's such a shame because there are a lot of very knowledgeable people and she could have learnt so much as I have done by reading through threads. Instead she's now left to her own devices.
Maybe some people should take a leaf out of SledDogHotels book, I have never seen her be anything but lovely to posters.

Haha , I wouldn't like to bump into you on a dark night after you've had a bad day. (joking)  Actually, come to think of it I'm not!!!! :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting

Anyway I'm not going to argue about it, if you are all happy to chase would be members away then go for it and carry on doing what you do.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LynnM said:


> I didn't post because I don't see the point of numerous posts repeating the same thing over and over and over again. It's monotonous and like serious nagging! If I agree with something someone's said then I 'like' the post. It's a lot easier than just repeating the same thing and would also make some threads a hell of a lot shorter.
> 
> I don't have a standard of fluffiness but I do consider how the other person will feel before I decide what to say. It's "not what you say but how you say it." That could have made all the difference between her going and staying.
> My point in all this is a new member has been made to feel that she doesn't want to come back on here and that's such a shame because there are a lot of very knowledgeable people and she could have learnt so much as I have done by reading through threads. Instead she's now left to her own devices.
> ...


But if everyone took a leaf out of sleddog's book we would all be sledgedog and it would be a pretty boring place.

No you don't post in most places except to point your finger, not just in this post.

I am not bothered if you would or wouldn't want to bump in to me, I'm not going to not be myself because you don't like it.

I have a Mum thanks as I'm sure do most others on the forum, I'm sure they don't need you to act like one. There are also a very good team of mods.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Can I just point out that the OP actually logged in a couple of days ago so hasn't actually left. Just because someone chooses not to continue to post on their threads (or not post at all), it doesn't mean they have left.

If I am honest I find the bickering over posting styles and assumptions more off putting than the "tone" of peoples posts.
People need to learn to read the text in front of them without adding their own emotions to them...especially as some are better at wording things than others, just because the post isn't dressed up with glitter and rainbows doesn't mean the content is less useful


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Meezey said:


> But if everyone took a leaf out of sleddog's book we would all be sledgedog and it would be a pretty boring place.
> 
> No you don't post in most places except to point your finger, not just in this post.
> 
> ...


No I don't post in most places because I don't really have any issues with my dogs so I tend to post in the lighthearted threads and 'like' peoples pics of their dogs. I am not a trainer or behaviourist so I will not give others advice but I do read them and 'like' if I agree. End of.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LynnM said:


> No I don't post in most places because I don't really have any issues with my dogs so I tend to post in the lighthearted threads and 'like' peoples pics of their dogs. I am not a trainer or behaviourist so I will not give others advice but I do read them and 'like' if I agree. End of.


Well if you don't/can't/won't contribute don't criticise those that do. Coz you can bet them very same people you are judging now are the ones who WILL go out of their way to help others each and everytime.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Can I just point out that the OP actually logged in a couple of days ago so hasn't actually left. Just because someone chooses not to continue to post on their threads (or not post at all), it doesn't mean they have left


Yep, she was last on here roughly 4 hours after her first post on this thread.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Well if you don't/can't/won't contribute don't criticise those that do. Coz you can bet them very same people you are judging now are the ones who WILL go out of their way to help others each and everytime.


I'm not disagreeing with you on that, you are very knowledgeable but you can't help others if you've driven them away can you?. :Banghead I give up!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LynnM said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you on that, you are very knowledgeable but you can't help others if you've driven them away can you?. :Banghead I give up!


I can't change who I am what do you want me to do?? I am who I am, as are others in this thread who don't trump glitter rainbows? Should those of us who don't match the fluffy criteria just stop posting?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Bit late to the party and I've not read all the posts but I'd say the collar is the last thing I'd be looking at...first thing would be to make sure the dog wasn't a risk to my own dog or myself....then look around for the owner. 

99% my dogs are on lead, even though they have good recall their main weakness is food...so it's for me, not worth the risk. Alaska will eat ANYTHING....I've not found a single food item she won't eat. 

I'm not against off lead, Scorcher was an offlead dog and I was lucky, as a rescue she didn't trust strangers so wouldn't approach. 

I'd say as much as he's at fault for ignoring your request, you should have had more control over your dog especially if the dog has diet requirements. There's always discarded bits of food around, even in small villages. Not to mention if your dog is a bit of a food addict like mine are, they are easily led away...it's a risk not worth taking.


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh dear, at this rate, this generation of 'forumers' may be the last! :Joyful


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Pick out the bits of info you want from the posts and try and ignore the rest?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

LynnM said:


> Yep, she was last on here roughly 4 hours after her first post on this thread.


And this isn't the only thread that the OP has taken part in...go ahead and ignore the rest of my post tho


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Meezey said:


> I can't change who I am what do you want me to do?? I am who I am, as are others in this thread who don't trump glitter rainbows? Should those of us who don't match the fluffy criteria just stop posting?


I'll tell you what, we'll agree to disagree. I have a lot of respect for you Meezey and I think Cian is one of the most handsome hounds I've seen, with his little frown furrows but you could try trumping glitter rainbows, you don't know what you might be missing. 

I'm quite a sensitive person and would probably run a mile if I'd been pounced on like Lynxe was but I must have overdosed on brave pills today


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Ummm sorry? Of course you have never done this? Not ever. BoredomBuster are you seriously having a laugh quoting me and posting this? Giving incorrect advice on every day behavioral things is dangerous but you've also done that................ Or do you forget?


I used to try giving advice, but now I don't, as I learned more, except to say 'get professional advice'.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> And this isn't the only thread that the OP has taken part in...go ahead and ignore the rest of my post tho


Sorry wasn't meaning to ignore anything just didn't think there was anything that needed answering.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

To all those Polite Police members, or as we called it on another forum - the Be Nice Brigade. Here's a word of caution.

That other forum had 2 "niches"/"factions"/"camps" - whatever. One, was the Be Nice Brigade. The other was the Common Sense Brigade. Most of the Admin and Mods were of the Be Nice Brigade, and most of the more experienced members were in the Common Sense Brigade. The Common Sense Brigade had their hands tapped repeatedly by the Be Nice Brigade for not being polite or nice enough.

Little by little, the Be Nice Brigade wore down the other "faction", until, in the end, the most experienced member on the whole of that site - simply left. That member had had people signing up specifically to seek his advice - and his advice alone - and in the end, the Be Nice Brigade drove him away. 

Soon after that, other members of the Common Sense Brigade (myself amongst them) quit the site too. 

Now that site wasn't nearly as popular as this one. It wasn't nearly as big. At its height, it had 43 members logged in, and well over 60 "guests".

Last time I went back, it had a measly 20 Guests and maybe 1 or 2 members logged in.

Yes, forums like this are great for a range of things but support and advice are chief amongst them. I don't yet know whether the Polite Police have it in them to chase the more knowledgeable members away, but it's worth thinking about.

What use are your virtual hugs if someone needs advice from people who have been there? 

No one wants to hear that they've got it wrong, but it's something we all have to deal with at some point. Simply saying to the OP in this scenario that "I'm sooooo sorry that guy was SUCH a MORON" isn't going to help her understand that if the dog is that sensitive it needs to be on a lead.

I can't remember who said it, but it's true: Offence is taken - never given.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> To all those Polite Police members, or as we called it on another forum - the Be Nice Brigade. Here's a word of caution.
> 
> That other forum had 2 "niches"/"factions"/"camps" - whatever. One, was the Be Nice Brigade. The other was the Common Sense Brigade. Most of the Admin and Mods were of the Be Nice Brigade, and most of the more experienced members were in the Common Sense Brigade. The Common Sense Brigade had their hands tapped repeatedly by the Be Nice Brigade for not being polite or nice enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LynnM said:


> I'll tell you what, we'll agree to disagree. I have a lot of respect for you Meezey and I think Cian is one of the most handsome hounds I've seen, with his little frown furrows but you could try trumping glitter rainbows, you don't know what you might be missing.
> 
> I'm quite a sensitive person and would probably run a mile if I'd been pounced on like Lynxe was but I must have overdosed on brave pills today


It's not in my nature to trump glitter rainbows, I just wouldn't be me, and one thing I always am is me, being fake is not part of it. I'm not everyone's cup of tea, I know my personality can been seen as aggressive, confrontational and argumentative that's because it is BUT I'd still give people my last rolo if I liked them. I to be honest would rather not say anything if I had to try and not be myself.

I can't change who I am or how I am. I think everyone on this forum has had a kicking at some stage, I did a few times, but only you can chose who to deal with.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> To all those Polite Police members, or as we called it on another forum - the Be Nice Brigade. Here's a word of caution.
> 
> That other forum had 2 "niches"/"factions"/"camps" - whatever. One, was the Be Nice Brigade. The other was the Common Sense Brigade. Most of the Admin and Mods were of the Be Nice Brigade, and most of the more experienced members were in the Common Sense Brigade. The Common Sense Brigade had their hands tapped repeatedly by the Be Nice Brigade for not being polite or nice enough.
> 
> ...


Apart from some of us don't believe the OP got it wrong and offered a sympathetic view, that is all. So I have no idea what you're on about in terms of 'forum polite police' and think it's rather sad to try and crate some kind of divide when there wasn't one


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I've never heard of trumping glitter rainbows before :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Well I've never heard of trumping glitter rainbows before :Hilarious:Hilarious


Would be interesting to watch, don't you think.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Meezey said:


> It's not in my nature to trump glitter rainbows, I just wouldn't be me, and one thing I always am is me, being fake is not part of it. I'm not everyone's cup of tea, I know my personality can been seen as aggressive, confrontational and argumentative that's because it is BUT *I'd still give people my last rolo if I liked them*. I to be honest would rather not say anything if I had to try and not be myself.
> 
> I can't change who I am or how I am. I think everyone on this forum has had a kicking at some stage, I did a few times, but only you can chose who to deal with.


They can have the whole packet,for all I care - I'm not that keen on them...

Now the last square of Dairy Milk ... Hands off!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Apart from some of us don't believe the OP got it wrong and offered a sympathetic view, that is all. So I have no idea what you're on about in terms of 'forum polite police' and think it's rather sad to try and crate some kind of divide when there wasn't one


I suggest you go back and read the last couple of pages _- I_ wasn't the one who came up with the term Forum Polite Police.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Apart from some of us don't believe the OP got it wrong and offered a sympathetic view, that is all. So I have no idea what you're on about in terms of 'forum polite police' and think it's rather sad to try and crate some kind of divide when there wasn't one


And talking about dividing the forum - Pot. Kettle. Black:



Dogloverlou said:


> Oh here we go, t*he 'my dog would NEVER run up to a stranger. What a terribly irresponsible owner you are' brigade*


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sarah1983 said:


> From what I've seen on FB, a lot of people seem to think it does. They feel they've done all they need to do by putting a collar/harness/coat on their dog that says it needs space or CAUTION and it's up to everyone else to avoid their dog completely. Even in a busy park with the dog off leash.


I do not agree at all.I am a dog lover and i love them very much.However i don't care who you are your dog is not my responsibility.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Wow, this has been an epic read! 

I'm not going to repeat what has already been said, but I support and agree with those who stated that the OP has a certain amount of responsibility for what happened. It's awful that her/his dog has allergies amongst other things, but as owners, we have you take responsibility for OUR dogs. We can't expect anyone else to take on that responsibility because of a collar. There's also the fact that some people are just dicks. They really are and there's no excuse for that. Therefore, it falls to us to protect our dogs. 

As for the 'polite police'. It does seem like all newbies must go through some sort of initiation process. But that's part and parcel of forums. I went through it, jeez, I got verbally battered! But I'm still here and I'm a stronger person for it. If you stick around, then good on you. Welcome to the forum... Properly! 

Listening to what others have to say -no matter how harsh- makes us better dog owners. It's what makes the members on this forum who we are, as dog people. We're not the average dog owners, we're more than that because we are always striving to do better, to do more. 

There are people on this forum that I don't like, there are people who I do like. It's also the same in my 'real life' too. But I must admit. People are too quick to jump on this 'stop being so nasty; bully; rude' bandwagon. Take the advice at face value. Because actually, most of it is the best advice you'll get.

Now, pass me the wine!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> And talking about dividing the forum - Pot. Kettle. Black:


If you say so.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Wow, this has been an epic read!
> 
> I'm not going to repeat what has already been said, but I support and agree with those who stated that the OP has a certain amount of responsibility for what happened. It's awful that her/his dog has allergies amongst other things, but as owners, we have you take responsibility for OUR dogs. We can't expect anyone else to take on that responsibility because of a collar. There's also the fact that some people are just dicks. They really are and there's no excuse for that. Therefore, it falls to us to protect our dogs.
> 
> ...


I wont pass you the wine but i will pass you two thumbs up.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I first came to this forum with questions about the kitten I planned to get. I was very firmly jumped on - some of it was understandable, but it was frustrating that people did not really 'listen' to my personal circumstances and made a lot of assumptions. I decided not to return but a resident cat expert who is also a mod persuaded me to give it another try. I'm very pleased that I did, as I have learnt a lot, especially about dogs (I have two of those too). And having now seen some of the irresponsible, daft things people do and ask, I have better understandIng of why some of you get a bit angsty


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Can you put a service dog vest on him with large patches with Velcro that clearly states.... WARNING. FOOD ALLERGIES DO NOT FEED . I know that it might seam like overkill... but red vests tend to make people look before touching and read  The collar was an excellent idea... however... there are idiots that need something with whistles and bells on it to notice  Try looking on ebay


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

lovemybabies said:


> Can you put a service dog vest on him with large patches with Velcro that clearly states.... WARNING. FOOD ALLERGIES DO NOT FEED . I know that it might seam like overkill... but red vests tend to make people look before touching and read  The collar was an excellent idea... however... there are idiots that need something with whistles and bells on it to notice  Try looking on ebay


What is a vest going to do about the dog running off and eating rabbit poo or a dropped ham sandwich on the side of the path? If the allergies are that severe, the owner needs to take more responsibility for making sure the dog doesn't get in to things he shouldn't.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

That is true...  I merely offered a suggestion. If food allergies are that severe... then keeping them safely at home and on a tight leash would highly recommended and not just a mere suggestion or to get a trainer help with not touching anything without permission first beyond their own feed bowl.

Me personally... If I had a dog or child with severe allergies like to peanuts... I wouldn't send them to zoo with friends who could possibly hand them a bag a peanuts to feed the elephants and then wait and hope they don't get sick when they get back


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

lovemybabies said:


> Can you put a service dog vest on him with large patches with Velcro that clearly states.... WARNING. FOOD ALLERGIES DO NOT FEED . I know that it might seam like overkill... but red vests tend to make people look before touching and read  The collar was an excellent idea... however... there are idiots that need something with whistles and bells on it to notice  Try looking on ebay


That would be a great idea as long as the dog was on lead and being taken care of by its owner.



ouesi said:


> What is a vest going to do about the dog running off and eating rabbit poo or a dropped ham sandwich on the side of the path? If the allergies are that severe, the owner needs to take more responsibility for making sure the dog doesn't get in to things he shouldn't.


exactly.......Why is it someone else's fault when the dog is off lead.So if my dog is next to me on lead and another dog comes running up to me and bites me does that make it my fault?

Once you got to your dog Yes the guy was a jerk for handing your dog a treat.However by the time you got there he had givin your dog several treats by then and that is your fault.Collar was a good idea however i know personally i never look at a dogs collar that comes running up to me.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> What is a vest going to do about the dog running off and eating rabbit poo or a dropped ham sandwich on the side of the path? If the allergies are that severe, the owner needs to take more responsibility for making sure the dog doesn't get in to things he shouldn't.


The dog usually has good recall so Lynxe said. So doubt he's regularly getting into 'things he shouldn't be'.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> The dog usually has good recall so Lynxe said. So doubt he's regularly getting into 'things he shouldn't be'.


This owner posted on April 27th that her dog does not have good recall.


Lynxe said:


> I keep Casper on a long lead at the moment, as his recall is still poor,


Not that it really matters. Bottom line is it is up to us to keep our dogs safe and not pass that responsibility on to others. Making the letters bigger or the collar more obvious doesn't change the responsibility factor.

For all we know the man had dementia or some sort of processing disorder that meant he didn't understand what Lynxe was saying to him, all he saw was that she was upset and tried to diffuse the situation by smiling and feeding her dog a treat - something that the majority of dog owners wouldn't have an issue with. 
Maybe he totally understood and was being a jerk. I don't know, but neither do any of us.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I was merely offering a suggestion to help prevent stupid people from feeding other dogs treats that do not belong to them. I go to a dog park that clearly states and is posted " do not bring treats" . Yes the OP needs to be more careful... but I was offering a positive suggestion. I don't think it was right for others to attack me. We wear medical alert bracelets . With dogs... you have to have more then just a little tag that no one reads.

People are all way to quick to judge others. If we lived in a perfect world... none of us would never leave the safety of our homes and our children and our dogs would never be exposed to stupid people. However.. the fact remains.. no matter how much we train our dogs not to do something. How cautious we are about about the perils of jumping their bikes, pushing, shoving, and other behaviors of others... dogs and children do not always listen...having the vest on would atleast have large letters that can be seen could help prevent an unwanted treat given.

How many of our mothers have given our children things that we asked them not to give to them? How many of us have had to have child up all night because that glass of chocolate milk and a bag of M&Ms were given before we got there?

just saying.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lovemybabies said:


> I was merely offering a suggestion to help prevent stupid people from feeding other dogs treats that do not belong to them. I go to a dog park that clearly states and is posted " do not bring treats" . Yes the OP needs to be more careful... but I was offering a positive suggestion. I don't think it was right for others to attack me. We wear medical alert bracelets . With dogs... you have to have more then just a little tag that no one reads.
> 
> People are all way to quick to judge others. If we lived in a perfect world... none of us would never leave the safety of our homes and our children and our dogs would never be exposed to stupid people. However.. the fact remains.. no matter how much we train our dogs not to do something. How cautious we are about about the perils of jumping their bikes, pushing, shoving, and other behaviors of others... dogs and children do not always listen...having the vest on would atleast have large letters that can be seen could help prevent an unwanted treat given.
> 
> ...


If you know your dog ended up in the Vets because they ate something they shouldn't you'd keep your dog on the lead for it's safety, this has been done a million times in the thread.. You are not being "attacked" you are just rehashing and kicking up 8 pages of an already contentious thread. So if you'd read it should have known peoples responses to each other during it not sure why you think anyone would react any different to someone saying the same thing that's been said in the other 8 chuffing pages.. and no I don't feel like trumping glittery rainbows nor is anyone in this thread getting my last rolo...........


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

To be fair... You are right... I didn't read all the posts... on my phone it showed up as new. I was merely reading the OP and responding with a suggestion.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Personally... my babies are currently in bubble wrap mode  After losing my son recently.... I rarely leave the house other than the vets office and if forced to go to the grocery store. My babies are glued to me.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lovemybabies said:


> To be fair... You are right... I didn't read all the posts... on my phone it showed up as new. I was merely reading the OP and responding with a suggestion.


It's been a bit of a brawl so there is not a whole lotta love flying round in it


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lovemybabies said:


> Personally... my babies are currently in bubble wrap mode  After losing my son recently.... I rarely leave the house other than the vets office and if forced to go to the grocery store. My babies are glued to me.


I am sorry to hear about your son, I am sorry for your loss.... That can't be easy. I'm sure the dogs are a great comfort to you X


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

oh dear... I guess I should go back and read everything.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Meezey said:


> I nor is anyone in this thread getting my last rolo...........


Now _that is_ a bit harsh Meezey. :Bawling


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

lovemybabies said:


> People are all way to quick to judge others.


Ain't that the truth. The poor man who had some strange dog run up to him and responded by giving the dog treats is being judged as a stupid meanie who deliberately defied a fellow dog owner just to be annoying.

People who offer reasonable solutions (keep the dog on a leash) are judged as know-it-all jerks who think their dogs do no wrong.

I totally agree with you, "people" are way too judemental


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone else think this thread has run it's course? lol

Although Lynn trying to break Meezey is quite amusing.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Meezey said:


> nor is anyone in this thread getting my last rolo...........


Pfft.... I'll fight you for that last rolo and since my dog is more badass than your dog I'll get it! :Hurting:Blackeye:Wtf
Rolos are serious business, I don't mess around when it comes to chocolate! ompus:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you ... they are. They are the only children I have left... even if they have fur


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

ROFL... I just figured out what a rolo was :Happy. hahaha


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Pfft.... I'll fight you for that last rolo and since my dog is more badass than your dog I'll get it! :Hurting:Blackeye:Wtf
> Rolos are serious business, I don't mess around when it comes to chocolate! ompus:Shamefullyembarrased


Ha and because it is PROPER chocolate too.................................. Hey I have a Eric.... He's badass....................................


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> ... nor is anyone in this thread getting my last rolo...........


Well  to you! I have Percy Pigs


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Anyone else think this thread has run it's course? lol
> 
> Although Lynn trying to break Meezey is quite amusing.


Yep and she's a tough nut to crack but the fact she liked my post has made my day. :Happy

I think she's more like a Minstrel than a Rolo though, hard on the outside but soft in the middle. Gotta love her really.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I walk my Rosie every day in our local park/wood. It's half grassed areas and half wooded areas, with SQUIRRELS!!! :Jawdrop

A busy main road runs alongside, so I keep Rosie on a fifty foot training line. Her recall is very good, but, if she clocked a squirrel, she would go after it and nothing would stop her. I've seen squirrels bolt through the hedge onto the road and I know Rosie would go after them. It might never happen, but I'm not prepared to take the risk.

I don't believe she's missing out on anything by being on the line. She can still have a very good run round and honestly, even if she were offlead, I wouldn't want her more than fifty feet away from me, so the long line isn't inhibiting her in any way.

I would love to be able to just let her go loose but, on a longline, she can have a lot of fun, run round to her heart's content, but I know she's safe.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sweety said:


> I walk my Rosie every day in our local park/wood. It's half grassed areas and half wooded areas, with SQUIRRELS!!! :Jawdrop
> 
> A busy main road runs alongside, so I keep Rosie on a fifty foot training line. Her recall is very good, but, if she clocked a squirrel, she would go after it and nothing would stop her. I've seen squirrels bolt through the hedge onto the road and I know Rosie would go after them. It might never happen, but I'm not prepared to take the risk.
> 
> ...


Does she not get terribly tangled in trees?


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

((((hugs to Ouesi )))) and ((((hugs to Meezey)))) The owner should have been more cautious and not let her pet free roam I 1,000,000,00000x 100 agree.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

lovemybabies said:


> To be fair... You are right... I didn't read all the posts... on my phone it showed up as new. I was merely reading the OP and responding with a suggestion.


Your suggestion is a good one but it fell apart from there.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Does she not get terribly tangled in trees?


No, I've got the hang of the line now, but I have taught her, if she goes round a tree, and I say "Other side Rosie", she comes back round by herself.

I hold the line in my left hand, looped round and round in coils, and feed it through my right hand. I can feed the line out as she runs, but, if she's headed for a bush, I can stop her.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sweety said:


> No, I've got the hang of the line now, but I have taught her, if she goes round a tree, and I say "Other side Rosie", she comes back round by herself.
> 
> I hold the line in my left hand, looped round and round in coils, and feed it through my right hand. I can feed the line out as she runs, but, if she's headed for a bush, I can stop her.


Ah right, because I have been looking at these on Amazon. I too have a lovely forest near me, but it has a dual carrageway running one side of it and lots of squirells,deer etc..

I have been teaching him 'this way boy' when he goes the wrong way round a tree on his flexi, which he seems to get now. So that's a start lol

So you just reel it out, but not back in? Unless obviously you need too, but not every time?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for you loss LoveMyBabies


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Meezy i will fight on your side if you share with me lol


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I have some krackel and twix to bring with


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Ah right, because I have been looking at these on Amazon. I too have a lovely forest near me, but it has a dual carrageway running one side of it and lots of squirells,deer etc..
> 
> I have been teaching him 'this way boy' when he goes the wrong way round a tree on his flexi, which he seems to get now. So that's a start lol
> 
> So you just reel it out, but not back in? Unless obviously you need too, but not every time?


Yes.

Before I put the line on, I roll it out on the floor, then hold the handle in my left hand and start looping the line, in big coils, over my left hand. I leave around the length of an ordinary lead and hold that, attached to Rosie, in my right hand.

As she runs, I allow the line to run through my right hand and, if I need to stop her, I hold the line and start looping it round my left hand again.

It's surprising how quickly you get the hang of managing the line and how quickly you can 'reel' a dog back in if you need to.

I wouldn't be without mine now.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Ha and because it is PROPER chocolate too.................................. Hey I have a Eric.... He's badass....................................


Breez sits on Eric :Mooning


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Well  to you! I have Percy Pigs


 .............. You don't scare me. I have a HUGE spider in my garden shed.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you Sweety, that's really helpful 

These lines would be great on the beach too!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Thank you Sweetie, that's really helpful
> 
> These lines would be great on the beach too!


You're welcome.

Just a thought though, you do need to use a harness with a longline. It may well be that you already do but, obviously, dogs can pick up some speed in the space of fifty feet and can hit the end of the line fairly hard.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sweety said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Just a thought though, you do need to use a harness with a longline. It may well be that you already do but, obviously, dogs can pick up some speed in the space of fifty feet and can hit the end of the line fairly hard.


I've since edited and spelt your name right 
I am in the process of finding a harness, he doesn't like them but I'm hoping to change that


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Muttly said:


> I've since edited and spelt your name right
> I am in the process of finding a harness, he doesn't like them but I'm hoping to change that


Rosie didn't like her harness at first. She used to throw herself flat out on the floor and lie there like an accident victim.

I ignored her and soldiered on and now, it doesn't worry her at all.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Sweety said:


> .............. You don't scare me. I have a HUGE spider in my garden shed.


Ewwwwwwwwww!!!!!

Keep it!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Thank you Sweety, that's really helpful
> 
> These lines would be great on the beach too!


I absolutely hated a long line! We took her to the beach once with it on and while having lunch in our little beach tent, I reigned her right in, double wrapped the lead around myself and a makeshift post on the floor. All was fine, until a dog walked right by our tent opening and Missy shot out like a bull in a china shop right on top of the dog. I was dragged from my position slightly and the rest of the line just unravelled. It was very hard to reign in compared to a flexi for example, which we solely use these days for such adventures. I think they have their place, but I'd be wary of using them with a DA/reactive dog IMO.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> The dog usually has good recall so Lynxe said. So doubt he's regularly getting into 'things he shouldn't be'.


Truest words you've said throughout this thread. So. Lynxe. Said. Because of cause, anyone and everyone who starts a thread always tells the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth, don't they? They always give a level playing field and give both sides of the story as well as being "so angry" - can't they? They don't just see things from their own viewpoint.

Oh .... Wait....

Here's one for you, DLL, saying as you're the offlead dogs champion:

I was working with a colleague at lunch time. When I arrived, I noticed she wasn't happy - easy to tell with her. I asked her if she was OK, and she said she was "absolutely raging" - her words, not mine. I asked her what had happened and her story is as follows:

She has a DA poodle cross. She keeps him on lead.

This morning, while taking him for a walk, another woman with a large, offlead lab approached. Colleague warned her that her dog was aggressive, but the woman allowed her dog to approach anyway (she has a lead with her). The dogs got into a fight (actually, I think it sounds more like a skirmish, but I wasn't there). Colleague pulls her dog away, while pointing out to the woman that that's what leads are for.

Other woman says that my colleague shouldn't be walking there.

Now, I genuinely don't know the other side of the story here - only what my colleague told me. But seeing as you're waving the flag for offlead dogs and saying that owners of such dogs are responsible, who's the irresponsible one in that scenario? My colleague, who accepts her dog has an issue with other dogs, and keeps him on a lead .... Or the offlead dog owner?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

LinznMilly said:


> Truest words you've said throughout this thread. So. Lynxe. Said. Because of cause, anyone and everyone who starts a thread always tells the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth, don't they? They always give a level playing field and give both sides of the story as well as being "so angry" - can't they? They don't just see things from their own viewpoint.
> 
> Oh .... Wait....
> 
> ...


Good story.Hopefully that puts things into perspective.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Truest words you've said throughout this thread. So. Lynxe. Said. Because of cause, anyone and everyone who starts a thread always tells the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth, don't they? They always give a level playing field and give both sides of the story as well as being "so angry" - can't they? They don't just see things from their own viewpoint.
> 
> Oh .... Wait....
> 
> ...


If me feeling sorry for someone who appears to have genuinely had an accident with their dog means I'm championing off lead dogs, then so be it. I simply pointed out the difference. Of course an owner whistling in the wind nowhere to be seen while their dog is running around causing chaos is completely irresponsible. But an owner running over to me, making all attempts to call/catch their dog, is understandable. Yes, it might put myself & Missy in a tricky position should that loose dog get in her face, but would I think of them as irresponsible? No, and would I be angered at their decision to let their dog off? No. Now if that same dog and owner kept running into us over a period of weeks with the same excuse I'd be thinking differently. But we can't go around claiming every single dog that is off lead and in someone else's face is the result of an irresponsible, nonchalant, owner.

I'm just not sure what would constitute a genuine accident or mistake in PF'ers opinions.


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

I really feel for the OP here.
Maybe it's because I've been attacked in the majority of threads I've posted, and the fact she hasn't come back is really sad. I don't care how many people on here argue that "well they ask for advice and that's what they get and we don't care how rude we sound".
There are different ways of putting everything. I've been attacked on here and wondered whether there's even a point in coming back, but I love sharing pictures of my girl and how she's getting on, and I do it for the majority that are actually interested. However I haven't posted asking for advice for a few days as to be quite honest I just don't want my post to be taken the wrong way. I really feel a resemblance to a flock of vultures on here. 
My opinion on the OP itself, whether it's valid or not, is on initially reading the post itself, I completely agreed with the OP, I would have been fuming. After reading through some of the replies that the man could have been giving treats to distract or diffuse the situation until the OP got to her dog, I began to change my mind, despite the collar, what else was the man supposed to do if he felt worried about what would happen? I'm sure the OP would have been much angrier had the man used his physical power to keep her dog away. So realistically, I don't think giving the dog treats was the worst that could have happened. 

I do however find it said the OP hasn't come back, and it's obviously due to the very harsh, snappy responses.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm just not sure what would constitute a genuine accident or mistake in PF'ers opinions.


Depends on the member, the wording of the original post, the human feelings, and personal connections to the situation (how much or how little you can relate). Depends on all sorts of things.

And to be fair, PF members can be incredibly supportive, kind, and giving. I know I have been very supportive of you and attempted to be helpful when you have been frustrated with your dog....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

BigMomma said:


> I do however find it said the OP hasn't come back, and it's obviously due to the very harsh, snappy responses.


How is it *obviously* due to the snappy responses? Do you have some special insight in to the OP and her personal choices regarding posting that the rest of us do not?


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

ouesi said:


> How is it *obviously* due to the snappy responses? Do you have some special insight in to the OP and her personal choices regarding posting that the rest of us do not?


Well if you're going to quote me word for word-
Ok not "obviously" but definitely more than likely. I feel this way because I know how it feels.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

BigMomma said:


> Well if you're going to quote me word for word-
> Ok not "obviously" but definitely more than likely. I feel this way because I know how it feels.


How else should I have quoted you?

I'm seriously genuinely confused by so much of this.

It's a forum, made up of a vast array of people with different personalities, posting styles, and life experiences. To quote Forrest Gump, it's like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're going to get. Sometimes you bite in to a chocolate and get a hard nut, sometimes you get the sticky sweet pink stuff. Some people like the sticky sweet pink, some people like the hard nuts. Some people like it all. But it's all good, it's all chocolate. 
No point chiding a hard nut for not being sticky pink filler. As long as the chocolate isn't mouldy or rancid, who cares?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I would just like to point out "again" that the OP has not left...infact the OP was here 2 hours ago.
So can we now please stop with the finger pointing...no one was rude in this thread!


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

ouesi said:


> How else should I have quoted you?
> 
> I'm seriously genuinely confused by so much of this.
> 
> ...


In whatever way you wish to quote me 

The fact you are comparing people to types of chocolate says a lot. That's not how the world works and while yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion and entitled to be different, in my opinion there is no excuse for rude responses (not necessarily yours) and perhaps those posters can't see how rude and hurtful their responses are but having been on the recieving end, I'm simply saying I know how the OP feels if their reason for not coming back is the attack they have recieved


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I would just like to point out "again" that the OP has not left...infact the OP was here 2 hours ago.
> So can we now please stop with the finger pointing...no one was rude in this thread!


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I would just like to point out "again" that the OP has not left...infact the OP was here 2 hours ago.
> So can we now please stop with the finger pointing...no one was rude in this thread!


Then they probably have no time for this thread and found the answer they were looking for somewhere which is great.
Your opinion of nobody was rude is your own, my opinion however is different from yours. Sorry about that but if I want to point my finger (which I haven't, at anyone individually) then I will. When it's something I feel strongly about, I'm more than entitled. It is a forum after all


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

BigMomma said:


> Well if you're going to quote me word for word-
> Ok not "obviously" but definitely more than likely. I feel this way because I know how it feels.


You have no idea how the OP feels you are only in control of how you feel, go look at your own post and ask yourself why you seem to illicit that reaction from people? You stropped off the cat section of the forum because you didn't like how people spoke to you there yet you purposely come on to a thread which you know is confrontational and pick arguments again even though the thread had once again been defused! So take a good look at yourself! Most people in this thread are very aware of their own personalities you on the other hand seem to honestly believe you trump glittery rainbows, you complain about people being mean and rude yet you seem to purposely seek that kind of attention out then play the victim when people react?


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

Meezey said:


> You have no idea how the OP feels you are only in control of how you feel, go look at your own post and ask yourself why you seem to illicit that reaction from people? You stropped off the cat section of the forum because you didn't like how people spoke to you there yet you purposely come on to a thread which you know is confrontational and pick arguments again even though the thread had once again been defused! So take a good look at yourself! Most people in this thread are very aware of their own personalities you on the other hand seem to honestly believe you trump glittery rainbows!


Not picking an argument, didn't direct my post at anyone, however you seem to love pouncing on me  I read a thread. I wanted to comment my opinion the same as everyone else has. You do not have the right to dictate at what stage I post on a thread whether it was diffused or not. What a controlling person you are seeming to be!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

BigMomma said:


> Then they probably have no time for this thread and found the answer they were looking for somewhere which is great.
> Your opinion of nobody was rude is your own, my opinion however is different from yours. Sorry about that but if I want to point my finger (which I haven't, at anyone individually) then I will. When it's something I feel strongly about, I'm more than entitled. It is a forum after all


Do you have some psychic link with the OP?
If the answer is no then I suggest you stop placing your emotions onto others, we all know that lil rhyme about assuming now don't we 

If you feel strongly that some where rude then I suggest you report those posts to a moderator...finger pointing is not a grown up thing to do


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

well some people view things differently and like it or not things can come across very abrasive and rude when not meant to be.Also at times things are left out of a story or description of things and it can set off things down a bad path until it is cleared up.I have had it happen several times to me and i have done it to others.Nobody is perfect and everyone has opinions.Which ones you choose to listen to is up to you.I put my opinions out there all the time but my opinion doesn't make it true right or absolute.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

BigMomma said:


> Not picking an argument, didn't direct my post at anyone, however you seem to love pouncing on me  I read a thread. I wanted to comment my opinion the same as everyone else has. You do not have the right to dictate at what stage I post on a thread whether it was diffused or not. What a controlling person you are seeming to be!


And off you go again! You really do have a victim complex don't you? Don't expect to come on stirring things up and then do the woe is me act!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

Meezey said:


> And off you go again! You really do have a victim complex don't you? Don't expect to come on stirring things up and then do the woe is me act!


Lol, where do you get this stuff from? Off I go again doing what exactly? Because I'm not bowing down to your opinion? I'm sure you ignored me on my last thread, didn't last long did it. I didn't even ask you to reply to my post, so who's shoving who's opinion in said face. I posted what I thought. Now get over it


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

Think I'm missing something here, probably a good thing as somehow you can turn a picture of a goat into something insulting so I won't ask what that means


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I love it.... But still no one is getting my last Rolo..


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BigMomma said:


> Lol, where do you get this stuff from? Off I go again doing what exactly? Because I'm not bowing down to your opinion? I'm sure you ignored me on my last thread, didn't last long did it. I didn't even ask you to reply to my post, so who's shoving who's opinion in said face. I posted what I thought. Now get over it


Well, for someone who feels the need to tell others off for being rude and offensive, you're not doing too bad yourself.

Your posts are rude and offensive.


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Well, for someone who feels the need to tell others off for being rude and offensive, you're not doing too bad yourself.
> 
> Your posts are rude and offensive.


Only to people that have shown me the same courtesy first and continue to do so.


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Well, for someone who feels the need to tell others off for being rude and offensive, you're not doing too bad yourself.
> 
> Your posts are rude and offensive.


And I'm not telling anyone off, I know for a fact my opinion isn't going to change how rude some people are on here. But I wanted to comment, so I did!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BigMomma said:


> And I'm not telling anyone off, I know for a fact my opinion isn't going to change how rude some people are on here. But I wanted to comment, so I did!


Well, if you believe some people on here are rude, that's fine, you're entitled to your opinion.

But, you're being rude, yet you don't see that?


----------



## BigMomma (Aug 16, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Well, if you believe some people on here are rude, that's fine, you're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> But, you're being rude, yet you don't see that?


Yes I can see that. However I'm not all that bothered when the people im replying to have done and said their fair share of rude things. I'm only rude if someone shows me that first, as I said. I posted my opinion on the OP and the responses they received, and I'm glad I did, I'm now only replying to people that quote me, not picking arguments or carrying anything on


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I'm baffled as to how this 'you said', 'they said' is in anyway constructive. General observation aimed at the thread.

If there is specific reply that offends, report it. Job done, move on.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Am I too late to the party?

I come bearing goats


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

i came in with chocolate then i ate it all while the children were arguing and got a sugar but and had to go running around the block screaming but i am back now and i am ok i swear.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

you people are making me goat insane


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> you people are making me goat insane


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

i should probably goat before i get in trouble


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

anybody goat milk?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

BigMomma said:


> The fact you are comparing people to types of chocolate says a lot.


That I like chocolate analogies?

Can someone please tell me what is wrong with comparing people to chocolates? I mean, it's chocolate! What can possibly be wrong about chocolate?!

I mean it's not like I'm throwing lions and pumas in to what should be a GOAT thread! :Arghh
I believe @Nonnie very clearly set the ground rules, goats. And lambs, were okay too. Lambs, donkeys and llamas are acceptable or was that jackasses?
But NO lions! Neither of the African or mountain variety. Pfft... you people just can't follow rules can you? :Bookworm


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

sorry we goat off track


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

BigMomma said:


> Think I'm missing something here, probably a good thing as somehow you can turn a picture of a goat into something insulting so I won't ask what that means


Oh dear BigMomma, please don't be offended by goats. Goats are just a long standing inside joke for when things get a little too heated and a little laugh helps diffuse things. Feel free to join in the fun


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

can i goat you a tissue


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

diefenbaker said:


>


Dief for the win LOL!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

come on join in the fun we are not lion to you


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> That I like chocolate analogies?
> 
> Can someone please tell me what is wrong with comparing people to chocolates? I mean, it's chocolate! What can possibly be wrong about chocolate?!
> 
> ...












...we've goat to branch out!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> ...we've goat to branch out!


I think that branched plenty far


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

i think that went right up the goat ladder


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Please goat me a beer


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> That I like chocolate analogies?
> 
> Can someone please tell me what is wrong with comparing people to chocolates? I mean, it's chocolate! What can possibly be wrong about chocolate?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Stormy is a Koalified donky LOL


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> Stormy is a Koalified donky LOL


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow meezy a panda really? I cant bear this any donkey.I am going to otter home now.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

StormyThai said:


>


OMG I'm stealing this for my avatar LOL


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

StormyThai said:


>


I think this thread went right to the dogs......And goats and pandas and..........uggg


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> I think this thread went right to the dogs......And goats and pandas and..........uggg


http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/****ing_8947cd_3021463.jpg


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to farm goats... and let me tell you... their eggs don't taste as chocolatey as they look.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

OK lauren you win


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

diefenbaker said:


> I used to farm goats... and let me tell you... their eggs don't taste as chocolatey as they look.


There's always one...


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ouesi said:


> There's always one...


i Have some chocolate dog eggs for sale too


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

ouesi said:


> There's always one...


Difficult to please. You got goats AND chocolate... at no extra charge.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

well that goats the top prize


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

StormyThai said:


>


Your missing the glitter


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ok can we sheep the goat jokes to a minnow please


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> ok can we sheep the goat jokes to a minnow please


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

thats good stormy i like that


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ewe made me laugh


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

LOL  I love you guys but I have a nosework class to goat to. I’m going to train Bates to sniff out chocolate covered rainbow glitter turds. 

(I really do have to take the dog to class LOL!)


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I have goat to go for the night.I will otter back tomorrow.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------

